# Arcane Might Part 1: The Search for Home (Still running)



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

The party:

Argent: *Kavernus of the Blue Horns*, Male Tiefling Conjurer 5

Zhure: *Lugash the Fair*, Male Shield Dwarf Savant 6
-Psicrystal *Lugash*

LazarusLong42: *Serei*, Female Human Bard 6

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven: *Myrkskog*, Male Moon Elf Rogue 3/Diviner 3
-Owl Familiar *Samoth*

shaff: *Armel Casteer*
-Cohort *Tyrog*, Male Human Barbarian 1/Fighter 2
-Toad Familiar *Mot*

Jaik: *Weslin*, Male Halfling Rogue 2/Sorcerer 4 (Not posted to Rogue's Gallery)

Snowtiger: *Beleril*, Male Moon Elf Sorcerer 6 (Player missing)
-Owl Familiar *Kerr*
-Cohort *Kurik*, Male Tiefling Evoker 4
--Owl Familiar *Tolli*


OOC Thread can be found Here
The Characters can be found Here

Please inform any corrections to OOC thread.


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

1372 Dalereckoning, the Year of wild magic. 13th day of Kythorn (=June) in Waterdeep, the "City of Splendors". 

The sun had already risen and the city of Waterdeep was already bustling with energy; Traders had already opened their stores (if they had been closed at all) to their customers, who seemed too numerous to be counted in this city, which was home for more than hundred thousand people. People did their usual businesses, or just enjoyed the warm weather, which wasn't that usual thing in the normally only moderately temperate coast-city.

The four 8-seat round tables (from which you have conquered two) of the inn of the Dripping Dagger's taproom were pretty much full already at noon. Your lunch (or breakfast) being a little late because of the crowd, you are all too aware of the dock-workers at the next table that apparently have a free day and have come to celebrate it with "few" drinks. The ruckus that couple of drunken dwarves, half-orc, half-elf and four humans can cause is seeminly quite annoying. Apparently the Tethyrian merchants and their bodyguards on the other table seem to share this feeling.

The male halfling bartender, Wil, seems to be used to this kind of thing and just keeps chatting with a half-orc barmaid (who also seems to work as a bouncer) between the continuous orders of drinks. He actually seems to keep you as more weird group. The other barmaid (half-elf) is busy taking orders from the merchants.

So, what’s for lunch?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

Kaverun turned to address the half-Orc Barmaid, Dear Lady. If you would be so kind. <y companions and I are in need of refreshments. I'll have a mug of your best ale and a bowl of mutton stew. The Tiefling was a strange one he was. He was lightly red skinned and had foot long horns covered in a fine blue 'velvet' like a gazelle's horns. He looked like a demon but was cultured and refined. Infact many of the assembled magi at the tables thought of him as a prissy little whiner. Oh! And some of that lovely smelling freash bread and honey butter. It was obvious that he liked to eat. While not outright fat, be was fairly plump and even if his wings were large enough it would be a strain to lift him off the ground. So Kurik. Where do you hail from? Hum? He saked the other tiefling at the table.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

Kaverun turned to address the half-Orc Barmaid, Dear Lady. If you would be so kind. My companions and I are in need of refreshments. I'll have a mug of your best ale and a bowl of mutton stew. The Tiefling was a strange one he was. He was lightly red skinned and had foot long horns covered in a fine blue 'velvet' like a gazelle's horns. He looked like a demon but was cultured and refined. Infact many of the assembled magi at the tables thought of him as a prissy little whiner. Oh! And some of that lovely smelling freash bread and honey butter. It was obvious that he liked to eat. While not outright fat, be was fairly plump and even if his wings were large enough it would be a strain to lift him off the ground. So Kurik. Where do you hail from? Hum? He saked the other tiefling at the table.


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

Armel signals to the waitress before she leaves that he would like a mug of ale as well, and one for his human cohort, Tyrog.

Armel is a somewhat built by spellcasters standards...  he is dressed in a fine green satin robe.  He keeps his spellbook hidden behin his robe at all times.  He has shoulder-lengthed dark brown hair, and strange emerald green eyes.  He is the most intellegent looking human at the table.

His cohort and loyal protector Tyrog is a Massive figure.  He is built like no other.  He has long black hair and blue eyes.  He stands 6' 3" and has no fear of anything.  It is obvios that this man will not be easily brought down.  It is also obvious that his loyalty to Armel can be matched by no one.  He would lay down his own life before letting Armel fall.


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

OOC: how do i make text a different color?


----------



## Jaik (Jun 16, 2003)

"I'll take a steak, a beer, and some potatoes on the side.  Eh, might as well make it a small steak."  Weslin is a halfling dressed in mostly brown travelling clothes, currently perched on the back of his chair, making taller than pretty much everyone else at the table.  His eyes twinkle as he eyes the barmaid speculatively.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

Lugash sidles up to the bar and in a hushed tone, asks the barmaid for some water. "Just water, for me today, but keep it coming and make like it's the hard stuff." He hands her a gold coin for the trouble.

Walking back to the table, Lugash nudges his way past the rowdy group to the collection of arcanists.

"What's afoot, fellows?"

 This is my off day, so no real posting, I'll be back in full swing tomorrow. I'm USA CT, so GMT -6 I think.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

As Tyrog listens very carefully to what everyone orders, not caring if anyone notices, Armel looks around the bar to soak up the atmosphere and contemplate his next move...

It is obvoius to everyone that Tyrog is listening to what they are saying, and apparently no one cares.  As everyone orders what they want, Armel whispers something to Tyrog, and Tyrog leaves the table.  Everyone sees Tyrog disspear into the crowd as he reammerges standing in front of the bartender talking directly to him.  The bartender and Tyrog finish their conversation as it ends with the bartender nodding his head and walking to the barmaid and relaying their conversation.  Tyrog returns to the table to realize everyone was watching him but he doesnt care, and he just continues on listening to everyone.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 16, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *So Kurik. Where do you hail from? Hum? He asked the other tiefling at the table. *




Kurik says:Friend, it's a long story best saved for the long road. I will gladly tell it but not where the walls have ears.
Then, he orders some lunch:Good lass, I would prefer fruit and nuts with a mug of ale. Failing that, I will take brownbread and honey.

ooc: I'll do my posts in "indigo" if that is acceptable?


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

after contemplating it for a while, and fighting with his stomach, Armel decides he wants some of the bread with honey as well, so he asks the server to bring bread for our tables on his tab.  He also tells the party that their bills have already been taken care of by himself, and to order whatever they want on his tab.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 16, 2003)

Serei sits, poring over some ancient scroll, attempting to decipher it and not getting as far along as she might otherwise like.  She sits oblivious for about thirty seconds before realizing the barmaid is looking straight at her.  "Oh!  _Mea culpa_.  I'll have a bowl of the stew, and the strongest tea you can make for me.  And tell the proprietor I'll be happy to sing for my supper if he wants."

She turns back to the scroll.  "Though I'd like to figure out this little poem, first.  Hrm.  _Alteia._  What is that... marshmallow?"


_OOC:  (1)  Yes, she's a bit bookish.  (2)  She didn't really say _mea culpa_... but she said the equivalent in Old Thorass.  Serei often confuses people that way.  (3) For those wondering about the marshmallow:  Click here_


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

*Lugash*

"I don't recognize the term _'Alteia,'_ must be one of the thousands of languages I don't speak," Lugash says, feet still atop the table.

"Have we made any progress on a plan?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Lugash please... We're eating. can't you let this go for a moment? Kavernus says around a piece of bread. There is a time and place for everything and this crowded tavern is not one of them. He goes back to eating. taking dainty bites and making (rather anoying) 'yummie' noises.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

*Lugash*

"That's choice, someone telling me to be less serious." Lugash stares at the ceiling for awhile, then motions the barmaid to refill his glass.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Myrkskog enters, a tall thinly built Elf, possessed of a graceful almost overly-casual gait. Dressed in russet browns and a grey cloak, Myrkskog grinned and waved at the assembled Mages, then quickly made his way over to them and sat down.
'Hoy, fellows...and lass.' the Elf winked at Serei. 'Any news regarding a potential Spot for the Fastness, eh?' 
The Elf looked about, then smiled as he spied Samoth among the rafters with the other Owls of the band. The Elf snickered for a moment wondering if they were in charge, or if the Familiars were, as the three Owls looked down impassively at their Masters.Signaling the barmaid, Myskskog said 'I'll have beer...and pie, Shepard's or some other with a bit o' meat. Oh, and  I'll have...um, a slice of cherry or apple pie as well, if you have it.' It seemed to the others that the Elf ate nothing but pie...one wondered if he might soon research a way to make beer pie, so as to have that in a crust as well.

OoC:I am in San Francisco, PST. Oh, and I 'call' limegreen as my coor


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

Armel addresss the party...
"after we get done eating and finsh our mugs, what say we ask around town about a certain... not as good as it should be fortress that needs to be taken care of.... 
im sure we can find someone is this GLORIOUS city that knows of one somewhat nearby..."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 17, 2003)

"I think Kavernus has the right idea, gentlemen.  Let's finish our lunch, then go elsewhere and see what we can't find out.  With those men over there... well," Serei says, lowering her voice, "drunk as they may be, they can still hear us, and I'd rather not have random stevedores broadcasting our plans throughout Waterdeep."

"After lunch, we should try to determine who might be able to give us--or, at least, sell us--the information we need."  As her stew comes, Serei places the scroll back into her _haversack_ and digs in.

_OOC:  Bardic knowledge check:  does Serei know anyone/know of anyone who might be 'in the know,' as it were?_


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

as armel bites into his bread with honey, he says in a low voice...
"maybe after we finsh here, we should go to the local law enforment office to see if there happens to be any warrants out for local people of extrodinary evil, or something to that effect.  Maybe we could get a new fortress and put a little money in our pockets for the future "add-ons to our future home.  Never overlook the obvious, the jail would be a great place to start our search for the answers we are looking for."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

"Fantastic ideas! Law enforcers will know... hmm, I bet there are some paladins wandering around champing at the bit waiting for evil-doers and ne'er-do-wells to get a comeuppance. I say we start at a temple."


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

Armel says...
"thats a great idea as well, maybe then we could even get some help from the local palidans if needed, anyone else have any ideas?"


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

Armel says...
"thats a great idea as well, maybe then we could even get some help from the local palidans if needed, anyone else have any ideas?"


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

Armel says...
"thats a great idea as well, maybe then we could even get some help from the local palidans if needed, anyone else have any ideas?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 17, 2003)

The half-orc barmaid listens to your orders and fetches the moderately large amount of food & drink that you opened in just two trips to the back (kitchen by the sounds). Wil seems to be making notes on paper at the bar table, and judging by the looks, it's probably your bill he's writing.

The drunks continue talking aloud, the conversation shifting mainly between their poor wages and the intimate parts of female anatomy. The four tethyrian merchants and their two bodyguards finally get to their meals (fine wine and meat) and start talking something at low voice between themselves, giving your table a glance or two. Their conversation is interrupted by one of the human dock-workers staggering to their table and loydly proclaiming: "Say whatz whit these guys looking so down!? Mayb' you be needing a *real* drink, eh?! He slaps one of the merchants in the back, making the merchant drop some of his wine to the table.

The merchants look a bit irritated, and give pleading glances to their bodyguards, who rise up and try to steer the man back to his own table and reassure this that the merchants don't need any "real" drinks. The drunken man does not take kindly to their hints however, and swings his mug towards the other bodyguard (missing horribly) and shouting: "Ge' off me you son-of-a-cow!" The bodyguards grab the man by his arms, but he keeps shouting curses and tries to kick them. Seemingly mostly irritated, the bodyguards start carrying the man out of the Inn as soon as Wil gives them a signal that this guy has had enough beer for one day.

Unfortunately, the other three drunk humans seem to take their comrades pleads of help seriously, and throw their mugs towards the bodyguards while standing (barely) up. As their mugs fail to cause any serious damage, they start shouting curses too and stagger towards the bodyguards. The other four people drinking don't seem to be drunk enough and just shake their heads to their friends rumbling. Wil tries to fend the men off with words, but seemingly thinks it as hopeless and signals the half-orc barmaid to deal with the mess.

OOC: You can do something or not. Your decision, it looks like it's  just a bar brawl.

Serei doesn't really remember any specific person, but the trade ward (you're there now) has quite a few "information for sale" booths. Though you wouldn't trust half of them as wielding real information, there might be a gem somewhere in there. You also might find something at the New Olamn's Bardic College.

The law enforcement is done by the city watch, whose headquarters is at Castle Waterdeep by the Mount Waterdeep.

The city has more temples dedicated to more god(desses) than you can count.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

as an intellegent person, and out of respect for law and order, somewhat, Armel stops the laughter coming from his good friend and bodygaurd Tyrog...
"Now now Tyrog, we shouldnt lugh at the misfortunes of others.  It looks to me like those men are outnumbered,,, and the men who outnumber them are causing a ruckus in this fine establishment", as Armel looks over to see Wil looking right at him with a helpless look on his face... " now my friend, do u think u could help those good men a little?" 

Tyrog responds, "yes milord." 
Tyrog gets up and proceeds to get ahold of the nearest attacking drunk.  

Armel gets up, not worried about how much trouble Tyrog is having, because to him it is obvious that Tyrog will have no trouble.  After getting up and leaving the table, Armel walks to the counter and talks to Wil...
"good sir, I hope sending my cohort to help deal with the rucckus didnt encourage it further.  But sir, if possible, could i please have the bill for our 2 tables?"    Armel points out which tables he and the rest of the party were sitting at.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 17, 2003)

Kavernus gets up and says excuse me friends. He walks over to the merchants and says, Masters, Would you like me to restrain the drunkards?


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

OOC: [bad post, I did something stupid.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 17, 2003)

general badness over all. done with.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

Myrkskog looks up from his pie, sipping beer and shakes his head...'humans...' he thinks, disgusted that they would feel the need to disturb lunch with a drunken brawl.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

OOC:  Thanks a bunch Argent, im glad ur such a good guy.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 18, 2003)

Weslin has noticed the merchants' glances and senses an opportunity.  He drops to the side of the chair, goes to scoop up one of the fallen mugs, and stealthily approaches the fray with the intent of subually sneak attacking the drunks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

OOC: Jaik that might not be the best Idea. these are drunks not killers. If you kill them you will be hunted as a murderer.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

As Weslin goes to attack 1 of them, Armel yells to him...
"Dont kill them weslin, thats all we need...."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

[removed double-post]


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

Serei clutches her spell component pouch, hoping she won't actually need to cast anything.  "Boys and their fights.  Meh."

_OOC:  Argent, I think that was why Jaik said "subdual." _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Argent, I think that was why Jaik said "subdual."  *




OOC: D'oh.. I thought he had misspelled subtle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

2!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

3!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

4!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

5!


----------



## Xael (Jun 18, 2003)

OOC: Whoa! That's the first time I see five-times post!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Myrkskog moves as well, intent upon catching one of the drunks unawares.

OoC:Sneak attack with a chair/other subdual weapon.
Samoth watches, ready with an Empathic Danger in case someone sneaks up on Myrkskog.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 18, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash will stand up and roar, "Leave those peaceable merchants alone."

If any look to make threatening overtures, he'll _stomp_ everyone not from his table.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

Serei watches as her friends start moving toward the brawl--which itself could only loosely be said to have begun.  _This is going to turn ugly.  We shouldn't be getting involved.  Men!_

She draws a couple of rose petals from her pouch, mumbles a few words, and says "_Somnite_."

_OOC:  (1)Readied action to cast sleep on the drunkards as soon as the first blow is landed.  (2)  Yeah, I know it doesn't mean literally 'sleep,' but it sounds cooler IMO than 'dormite.'_


----------



## Xael (Jun 18, 2003)

The merchants look at Kavernus and one of them mumbles something: "Well, I, uhh..." His anver is interrupted by a shout (you can't decipher what the man tries to say, if he actually even tries) coming from a drunk, charging fist-first towards one of the bodyguards. His charge comes to a shameful end, when his legs are hit by the shock wave caused by Lugash. The man practically turns to horizontal position in the air when his feet get thrown to the side, and he lands to a painfully-looking position to the floor with a mean "thumb" -sound. The other two agressive drunks also fall down because of the shock wave, which also causes the chairs and beer mugs to "jump" a little. To add to their grief, they are enfulged in a cloud of fine sand and rose petals. The men try to rise up, but seem to lose conciusness before they can do more than lift their head from the floor. 

The whole inn fells silent, heads turning to look at the party. The silence is broken when other of the bodyguards sneezes. After this there's a large roam of applauds from the table which the drunks were sitting, when the other drunks demand encore. The merchant chuckles and says: "Nice restraint..." This gets a bit more laughter from others, and Wil states that he'd be better hiring you as bouncers that the half-orc (he gets a glare from the barmaid for his comment though).


----------



## Xael (Jun 18, 2003)

Goddamn double posts!


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

OOC: Xael, how much was the tab for both tables?

After, the conflict is over, Armel walks back to the tables, and says,
"Well friends, I assume we are all finished with our food, at least for me this little... event, has ruined my appetite.  So where should we head to first?"


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

Beleril: "Methinks we should try both the 'information for sale' booths as well as New Olamn's Bardic College. Anyone want to walk with me? We can meet back here in a couple hours to compare notes with those who try to gain information from the town guards/peace officers."


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

Armel:"I think we need at least 2 people to go to each place, i for 1 will go to the local law eenforcment office, who will go with me besides Tyrog, and where do the rest of u want to go?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Kavernus looks at the merchants with a bored look and says, I'm glad we could be of service. You fine gentlemen wouldn't be in need of our services in this wonderful city would you? He adsently brushes a lock of hair away from his left horn.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

"I'll head with Beleril to the College.  I'm not certain I trust any information that may be for sale, though."

_OOC:  I'm outta here, gents.  Have a good weekend!  Xael, if you could NPC Serei for the nonce, that'd be great... I *think* I've made her motives and interests generally evident, at least for initial stuff._


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

"When we bring our collected information back we can see if there is any overlap. That might assist us in making decisions."


----------



## Jaik (Jun 19, 2003)

"Hmm, those all sound like good ideas.  How about I check with some of my sources and I'll meet you back here later on?"
Weslin will stay and chat with the merchants for a bit, trying to work up some good will, and maybe find out why they were glancing at our table earlier.  He'll then go check with some more underworld-ly type contacts for home acquisition opportunities.


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

"I think with Tyrog and myself we should be able to take care of the law enforcement office alone.  We will need the most people going to the 'pay for information' booths, seeing as there are so many.  I will be back in a couple hours, i will regroup with you all in this very inn."  
And with that Armel and his "bodygaurd" Tyrog walk out the door after thanking Wil.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 19, 2003)

"Off to the Bardic college we go." says Beleril leading the way out the door with Kurik close behind. As the door opens, Kerr and Tolli swoop through the opening and out into the city. Beleril smiles dazzlingly and says "Let's go see what we can see, Serei!"

Beleril concentrates for a moment and "says" to Kerr, _Please watch over me and the other bigfeet. Let me know if anyone is trying to follow us. Ok?_

ooc: I assume Serei follows as Lazarus had indicated she would (to the core of bardic influence for this region).


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Myrkskog finishes his pie, seeing if the merchants respond to Kavernus' offer of services.
Samoth ruffles his feathers as the two other owls fly off, remaining in the rafters awaiting Myrkskog's direction.


----------



## Xael (Jun 19, 2003)

*Kavernus and those who stayed at the inn:*

While the two bodyguards start carrying the uncoscius drunks outside, the merchant ansvers to Kavernus: "Well, it somehow depends. Me and my friends here", he gestures towards the three other merchants, who nod to you. "happened to overhear some of your conversation, something about fortresses I think. If you would indulge us of the whole picture, and we havent completely misunderstood this far, we might have something that could interest you. But first", he says and gets up, extending his hand towards you. "Randal Telforar, pleasure to meet you."



*Those who left the inn:*

Once Armel has paid the bill (5 silver, Wil probably gave you a generous discount), you step outside to the main street in Trade Ward. The street is full of people going somewhere, shopping, and probably includes at least few pickpockets. The two bodyguards move the unconscius drunks to a sitting position against the wall of the inn, and get a few chuckles from passerbys. 

*Armel & Tyrog:*

You start walking towards the Castle Waterdeep, which can be clearly seen at the other side of the city. The trip will probably take a while.

*Serei, Beleril & Kurik:*

You can almost immediately see a booth like you were looking for. Finding this particular booth isn't any kind of miracle though, as there is quite a few people going in and out of the house. And what kind of house it is? Well, the whole front wall of the two-story house is full of all kinds of plagats with lines like: "Tips and tricks to make your fields prosper", "How to dress to a party", and other such deeply informative things, with few meaningful lines here and there. There's also a big sign at the second floor with a text: "Evendur's Magnificient Mansion of Knowledge".

Distinguishable from commoners, there is also a group of two robed men bearing a symbol that marks them as members of the City Watch. Third person bearing the same symbol, this one a woman, comes out from the "Mansion of Knowledge", laughing uncontrollably and shaking his head to the other robed guards.



OOC: Damn you post fast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

A pleasure to make your aquaintence Master Telforer. I am Kavernus called 'the Blue Horned'. My compatriots and I are considering forming our own mages guild and were considering places to start the academy. Kavernus gestures and mutters a phrase and a goblin appears and fetches a chair for Kavernus than winks out. Kavernus sits in the chair and orders another drink from the half orc.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 19, 2003)

Weslin will shake hands with the merchant, introduce himself, then move his meal to the merchants' table, perch on a chair and listen to the conversation.


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

seeing the pickpockets are out and about, Armel makes sure to tell Tyrog to hide his money under his clothes.  And Armel does the same.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

 OOC: sorry, got behind because I work overnights

Lugash looks quite pleased at the piled up and sleeping drunks. "Nice work, Serei."

After the ruckus has died down and it's obvious no further fights are brewing, Lugash will excuse himself from the rest. "I think I'll quickly run to a Helmite temple. If anyone knows of the sort of place we're seeking, it'll be them."

So saying, he excuses himself from the table and marches briskly through the streets.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Myrkskog will stay quiet for the time being, wanting to hear what the merchants have to offer/say. Samoth will stay in the rafters, keeping an eye/ear out for trouble (or any mice).


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

ooc: Helooooo? Anybody out there? Awfully quiet in here..


----------



## Xael (Jun 20, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *ooc: Helooooo? Anybody out there? Awfully quiet in here.. *




Sorry, since you talked about going both to the Bardic college and the "information booths", I just though you'd go for the closest first. I'll update later today.

Edit: Or tomorrow...


----------



## Xael (Jun 21, 2003)

*Those at the inn:*

Randal looks at the other merchants, apparently asking for an opinion, and the others just shrug. Then Randal turns back to you and speaks: "Well, I don't know if this helps you in any way, but let's try anyway. We're here to - as usual - to sell our products to waterdhavians. We have been doing this for years, and we've had one particular customer coulple of years ago, who bought *a lot of* stuff from us.", he waves to his comrades again, who nod. "This particular person, Malark being his name, bought our products with a loan that he promised to pay back. We believed him, as he had very good connections to places, where he could sell our products with even higher profit. Well, he did *sell* them, but when we come back here next summer - we just can't stand it here at winter - we find out that Malark has moved away. He moved away from the law boundaries of waterdeep, so the officials here cant' do anything to help us. We sent couple of our people to talk to him in his new home at the mountains north of here. Not one of them returned, so we stopped sending them and gave up. Now, his loan included a very large interest, and the amount he would have to pay back is, at the moment,  *cough* about double the amount we loaned him. We would need somebody to go to his home, and drag him back to Waterdeep officials, so that we could raise legal claims to get back our money. Which probably leads to complete bankrupt on his part. Now, we haven't seen the place he lives in, but knowing Malark, it has to be quite a mansion. To get our money back, we would probably have to confiscate his house." Randal shrugs and continues: "And, as I said, we have really no interest or use for a "summer cottage" in the mountains."


*Lugash, Serei, Beleril, Armel, Tyrog, Kurik:*

You take the same way until you arrive to the Castle Ward, where you split up to your destinations.

*Start Xael's time-warp-machine now* (you wouldn't be able to walk to other side of the city while the others have talked about a minute in the inn, but this speeds up the game.)

*Lugash:*

You arrive to the "helmite" temple, which is actually one friggin' huge stone cathedral dedicated to Torm, Tyr and Helm. The large double-doors are open, but there's not really that many people around at the moment. There are some armored guards at the steps to the temple, and a trio of robed priests stand near the doorway, each carrying the symbol of one particular god in his robes.

*Beleril, Serei, Kurik:*

You reach the bardic college by going through the "Melody mount walk" -tunnel, which gives a nice shortcut through the Mount Waterdeep's cliff. The college itself is a large mansion, which also works as a concert hall. You enter the mansion, and find yourselves in the concert hall, which is almost empty, only some people with various instruments playing whatever they fashion. A gnome dressed in fine clothes, carrying a very fine looking flute, approaches you. "May I help you?"

*Armel, Tyrog:*

The castle waterdeep is large, heavily fortified castle. You are directed to go through the courtyard, where numerous soldiers are training at the moment, and enter the castle itself. After entering the great hall of the castle, you are directed towards the office of the city watch, which is located in the right wall behind one door. After knocking the door, you hear a muffled voice: "Enter."



OOC: We can probably safely assume now, that ajanders isn't playing.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 21, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Greetings, O Priests," Lugash says to the trio. "I'm in search of a paladin of Helm. Might there be one about?" Lugash smiles in an as friendly a manner as he can.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 21, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Lugash, Serei, Beleril, Armel, Tyrog, Kurik:*
> 
> You take the same way until you arrive to the Castle Ward, where you split up to your destinations.
> 
> ...



Beleril waits for Serei to give the "secret handshake or wave or whatever" to the Gnome.. 

ooc: Xael: You'll have to "NPC" Serei for me unless you want me to respond as Lazarus might.


----------



## Xael (Jun 21, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *ooc: Xael: You'll have to "NPC" Serei for me unless you want me to respond as Lazarus might. *




It's not like bards have stopped talking to other people. Beleril  can do the talking. I have absolutely no idea how to play Serei.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 21, 2003)

ooc: Ok, sorry if I goof Lazarus.

Beleril smiles at the Gnome,  "Good day sirrah! My friend and I wish to consult with a Bard whom is conversant on current political affairs or current conflicts in the Sword Coast area. Could you direct us to such a personage? Oh, pardon me. My companion here is Serei, a bard of some renown herself. She is a collector and codifier of the old stories as well as being a linguistics expert."


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

Armel and Tyrog enter to watch office...
"Greetings sir.  I am Armel, and this is my friend Tyrog.  I would like to ask you a couple questions...  number 1.. is there anywhere i could look for a list of warrants?  Or, if you could just shorten my search altogether... is there anyone of notable "evil" living around these parts of the world?  Anyone who the local watch isnt able to handle, so to speak?  Anyone that you know of that owns a Mansion or fortification or large dwelling of some sort, that has had some type of unresolved conflict with the law of this fair city?" 

Armel and Tyrog look around the room very carefully, takin special attention to important things around the room...  Tyrog pays special attention to look for weapons in sight.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

Myrkskog looks to his companions 'Well, this looks lie it may be up our alley. Retrieval of a Debter. Perhaps we can be of service in getting this scoundrel back to Waterdeep.'


----------



## Xael (Jun 22, 2003)

*Lugash & Lugash:*

The priests turn towards you, and the one with symbol of Helm in his robes (and a holy symbol hanging from his neck) speaks. "That would depend I quess. Would you be looking the paladin in the particular meaning of the word, or more of a metaphor of it?" The man is middle-aged, has a fine, trimmed beard, and a friendly-like voice.

*Beleril, Kurik, Serei:*

The gnome nods to each of you. "That would be Mr. Saevel I think. I think he's in the basement. Follow me please." After that he starts walking towards a door to your left. You (I assume you do) follow the gnome through the door, and to downstairs, where you come to a door. The gnome knocks on the door and opens it. "Saevel. There are people here, who want to speak with you." When you enter the room, which seems like just a normal room used for living, you can see a youngish half-elf sitting at a table, reading a book. He's dressed casually in red and green, and turns his gaze from the book to you. "How might I be of assistance?

*Armel & Tyrog:*

The room is a small office room with a desk, shelves and miscellaneous stuff, all kinds of papers scattered in everywhere. The man sitting behind the desk is young, and seemingly bored. "You can find warrants one room left of here. I can open the door if you wish, but there's so many warrants there that one could probably spend a month going through them all. Somebody evil? With a fortress? Oh my, uhh... I can only think of some bandits living in the mountains Northwest of here. We don't really arrange the warrants the way that fortresses would matter. Are you bounty hunters or something?"

*Those at the Inn:* 

Randal speaks again, after sipping his wine. "The only problem with this is, that we haven't actually *seen* Malark's mansion or whatever. But we're sure it's there, Malark's servants visit Waterdeep occasionally. But they haven't told us anything. And as I said, we can probably afford to leave his home to be used as your mage guild. It should be a start for you at least, if you don't mind it being a little farther from civilization."



OOC: Gahh. Ready. What did I forget this time?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 22, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Why, in this case I mean the paladin sense of the word. To tell the truth - and I know this sounds odd - I'm looking for assistance in locating some specific things... things I think a paladin would know about."


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

Armel:
"Bounty hunters... uhhh, i guess you could call us that.  My friends and I have just recently left our guild and were seeking somewhere to set up one of our own.  So we were thinking maybe we could do some good deeds and help out the law in this fair city, and maybe keep the stronghold of the villians we catch...  if that is acceptable by your laws.  I figured it would be afair trade, we catch unruly out of control bad guys, and we keep a little somethin for us instead of claiming a bounty.  So what do you say?"


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 23, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Beleril, Kurik, Serei:*
> 
> The gnome nods to each of you. "That would be Mr. Saevel I think. I think he's in the basement. Follow me please." After that he starts walking towards a door to your left. You (I assume you do) follow the gnome through the door, and to downstairs, where you come to a door. The gnome knocks on the door and opens it. "Saevel. There are people here, who want to speak with you." When you enter the room, which seems like just a normal room used for living, you can see a youngish half-elf sitting at a table, reading a book. He's dressed casually in red and green, and turns his gaze from the book to you. "How might I be of assistance?




"Mr. Saeval, pleased to make your acquaintance. I am Beleril, and these are my associates Serei and Kurik. We and a group of other like-minded individuals are in the process of organizing a School of Magic. Being congenial sorts as we are (but also wanting to take a shortcut here or there), we begin looking into political situations where a resolution might provide a locale for our school. That is to say, umm.. *clears throat* we would kick out some evildoers thereby providing ourselves with a structure and location for the school. My first thought for acquiring information of this type was the Bardic College. Information, that is to say, regarding political situations or conflicts where a group of 'good' folks might be able to 'do good'." Beleril smiles and hopes he doesn't sound like too much of a doofus.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 23, 2003)

My thanks Randal. I will have to discuss this with my partners in this venture but It seems amenable enough. Kavernus sits drinking his wine and dreaming of his conjuring lab and the work he will be able to do. Maybe find and kill his father?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

Myrkskog takes out a small parchment and a quill&ink. Quickly penning 'We seem to have a lead on a possible location, we need only bring it's occupant to justice, as he is a scoundre l-Myrkskog' 

Tying the small note in a slender roll, Myrkskog slips it into Samoth's message-band.


Smiling as he fitted the message to his familiar, Myrkskog says
'Samoth, take this to Beleril, he was last  headed for the College of Bardic Learning.'


----------



## Xael (Jun 24, 2003)

*Lugash:*

"Paladins, paladins... Ah yes, Dorn is doing his montly guard duty. You should find him inside the from the great hall guarding the shrine.", the priest replies, seemingly only slightly annoyed that he couldn't be of assistance. As you go inside the ceremony hall, you can see two heavily armored men standing perfectly still near the altar. Other one has symbol of Torm hanging from his neck, and the other one of Helm. There are few young boys sitting in the first row of benches near them.

*Beleril, Kurik, Serei:*

Saeval chuckles at you explanation and speaks: "Hmm... As much as I love to dwell in politics, I'm sorry to say that it has been quite silnent lately on that direction. Only small inconvenience with a large group of bandits north-west of here." He then sighs and continues: "And I don't think this has anything to do with politics, but one of my old friends - a druid -  has died recently. One of his friends - a hawk - came here and was able to tell that my friend had been killed by some other man who seemed to be a mockery of druids. My friend had quite a nice home in the Krypt Garden Forest north of here, and frankly, I'm pretty sure that he'd rather have it used as a school of magic than by this... man."

*Armel & Tyrog:*

Well, I guess so... As I said, the only ones that I can think of are the bandits who raid merchant caravans from the mountains. I'm pretty sure they don't just sleep under the sky, as there's so many of them. They're outside our law boundaries, so I quess their hideout would be free to take. There's a small bounty on them too I think.
 

*Those at the inn:*

Randal nods to you. "Yes, of course. And don't thank me yet, that's my job if you manage to drag Malark here." He then turns back to enjoy his meal.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 24, 2003)

*Lugash*

Luguash profusely thanks the priest before continuing inside.

Once near the praying men. Lugash will sit at one of the pews and wait patiently, observing. If it appears as if conversation is allowed during the paladin's guard duty, he'll approach and introduce himself. Otherwise he'll wait a little while before interrupting.


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

Armel:
"very good sir, thank you for your time and information.  By any chance would you be able to give me a map or a guide to their fortress?"


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 24, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> Beleril, Kurik, Serei:
> 
> Saeval chuckles at you explanation and speaks: "Hmm... As much as I love to dwell in politics, I'm sorry to say that it has been quite silnent lately on that direction. Only small inconvenience with a large group of bandits north-west of here." He then sighs and continues: "And I don't think this has anything to do with politics, but one of my old friends - a druid -  has died recently. One of his friends - a hawk - came here and was able to tell that my friend had been killed by some other man who seemed to be a mockery of druids. My friend had quite a nice home in the Krypt Garden Forest north of here, and frankly, I'm pretty sure that he'd rather have it used as a school of magic than by this... man."
> ...




"Thank you very much for your time, sir. If we are able to resolve the issue with your departed friend's murderer, we will notify you. It is sad that his loss has been overshadowed by the mockery. Could you tell me your friend's name and how far north his Forest is or perhaps sketch a map? Then we will take our leave of you. Fare thee well!" says Beleril. After receiving further directions to the Forest, he will leave the College with Serei and Kurik. They make their way back to the Inn to present what they have found and discover what the rest have found.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 25, 2003)

"I am sorry for your loss," Serei says to Saeval.  "Perhaps sometime when I'm more free, you will tell me his story.  I'd like to hear it."  Serei waits for any response from her fellow bard, then follows Beleril.

"Bandits," muses Serei.  "I don't think that will help us much.  The Garden Forest, though, that sounds like a delightful sort of place.  Though one of the other groups may well have found something more promising."


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

*Lugash:*

It seems that the boys sitting at the front are wagering which one of the men can stay in the "guard position" (you know...) longer, instead of having any religious interests. The men are standing at opposite sides of the altar, and seemingly have trouble keeping themselves from bursting to laugh at the situation, while trying to give (futile) "gambling is bad" glances to the boys. They give a quick glance to you too, but don't do anything. They probably don't approve the boys's betting, and are trying to bore them to death and give up.

They're probably just going to stand there for ages.

OOC: There's no one praying at the moment. My bad.

*Beleril, Kurik, Serei:*

Saevel assures you that he has gotten over the sorrow already, and shows you the approximate place from one of his maps (I'll show you map when all of you have gotten some info). His friend's name was Aravilar. He bids you farevell as you leave. As you step outside of the Bardic college, Myrkskog's owl flies to you, carrying a scroll.

*Shaff, Tyrog:*

I quess I can, but we only have an estimate.", the man says while digging up a map of close area and pointing you rather largish area from northwest of Waterdeep.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 25, 2003)

Weslin tells the others at the inn that he'll be back soon and heads out to see some shady characters.  If this Malark makes a habit of this sort of thing, he'll have enemies, not to mention making an attractive mark...I'm sure that someone I know will have a better location for his mansion.


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

OOC: Im assuming that he is going to give me the map...

IC:
Armel:
"Thank you good sir, this jouirney will be perfect for us.  I will converse with mny coligues then we will decide if e shall do this 'mission'." 


With that Armel and Tyrog take up a jog back to the inn to show the others their findings.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2003)

*Lugash*

Seeing as neither man seems to be engaged in strict religious observations, Lugash will speak up.  "Pardon me, sirs, I am looking for Dorn. Might either of you be him?

{assuming one is Dorn, and after the introductions}

"I am Lugash the Fair and I am seeking a paladin's help in a minor matter. My comrades and I are looking for a new home, a place to study magic. We've few resources but we've - I believe quite cleverly - hit upon a plan to find some stronghold of evil and liberate it, claiming it for our own...."


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

OOC: Come on people!!! keep posting!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: Come on people!!! keep posting!!! *



Calm down. People have lives and work. Not everyone who plays is 15 and off for the summer.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 26, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Calm down. People have lives and work. Not everyone who plays is 15 and off for the summer. *



ooc: Wistfully remembering those days... not so old I can't remember them yet.


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

OOC:  That was prety much  a bump, this thread was half way down the 2nd page.  This is my first game, im paranoid that it will die, and i dont want that...


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 26, 2003)

ooc: you should subscribe to the thread, then you can go to "Usercp" and view your subscriptions..  you can also see those people you have marked as buddies..


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

OoCamn real life...now I have 5 games, plus a dozen I'm in, not to mention vain attempts at getting my RL friends to play, as well as play here... Hmm, that barely leaves time for playing Death Metal (does Satan-Horns) and ;hanging out' with vapid tarts. Ahh, tarts...I love my Nightclub job 


IC: Myrkskog drums his fingers, wondering if that damnable Owl had been distracted again chasing rats in an alley.


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2003)

*Lugash:*

The man carrying the holy symbol of Helm indeed reveals to be Dorn, and as he strays from his earlier statue-position, some of the kids give you mean glances as they lose their bet and pay to other kids. You go through the usual introductions and he listens to your story and nods.

"I've heard of worse intentions to accuire homes, and I even think I might know something that might help you and your friends, the church of Helm, and even all of Faerun for that matter. You see, lately one of our temples north-east of here was mostly destroyed by an earthquake because of building flaws. Now I know you aren't interested in ruins, but we have heard rumours that the Banites are defiling the ruins and using them as a start for their own temple! The banites must be stopped, or else they will start to terrorize the area. Already we have heard of missing caravans in the direction of the former house of Helm. If you're comfortable living in a place dedicated to Bane, you would do a great favor to all of us."

*Armel, Tyrog:*

You start hopping back towards the inn.

*Weslin:*

As much as he finds out of the Malark manor, Weslin also hears that everybody that has tried to follow Malark's servants back to the manor have not come back. Nobody is really sure about the precise location of the manor.




OOC: Uriel: You bastard. 

shaff: Believe me, a game doesn't die in couple of days. It takes weeks.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 27, 2003)

ooc: Has Argon returned to the tavern?


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

OOC: lemme know when we get back to the INN.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 28, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Beleril, Kurik, Serei:*
> 
> Saevel assures you that he has gotten over the sorrow already, and shows you the approximate place from one of his maps (I'll show you map when all of you have gotten some info). His friend's name was Aravilar. He bids you farevell as you leave. As you step outside of the Bardic college, Myrkskog's owl flies to you, carrying a scroll.[/B]



Serei regards the owl for a moment, then notices the small scroll attached to its leg.  "A message, Beleril.  From Myrkskog, I'm guessing."  Unwrapping the parchment, she reads quickly.  "It seems there was information of use back at the Inn.  We should hurry back there."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 28, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Thank you, Dorn," Lugash says respectfully. "I'll bring it to the attention of my colleagues and see what they have to say. Right now our goal is a place we can set up as a base and I'm not certain if that will qualify. I'll do what I can to convince them to at least investigate the area.

"If we decide to look into it further, can I find you here for more details, or perhaps a map of the area?"

After hearing Dorn's reply, Lugash will bid farewell and return to the tavern.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2003)

Dorn assures Lugash that he'll be at the temple, and everybody happily hops back to the inn.

OOC: My shortest DM post ever.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 28, 2003)

Weslin will let it be known to a few of his most trusted contacts that he would very much appreciate being told where to find Malark's servants the next time they come to town.  A few gold in advance of a more substantial payout later...


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

When everyone returns to the inn, and we all sit down, Armel asks the rest of the party, "So, what did everyone find?  Tyrog and Myself found out from the local law enforcement that there is a band of theives in the mountains which are thought to have a large stronghold.  He even gave me a map and pointed out where they were located on it.  Did anyone find better?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Kavernus relates the Merchants offer.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 29, 2003)

Beleril relates Saeval's story regarding the Krypt Garden Forest, Aravilar's murder and his home occupied by the murderer.



> Saeval chuckles at your explanation and speaks: "Hmm... As much as I love to dwell in politics, I'm sorry to say that it has been quite silnent lately on that direction. Only a small inconvenience with a large group of bandits northwest of here." He then sighs heavily and continues: "And I don't think this has anything to do with politics, but one of my oldest friends - a druid - has died recently. One of his friends, a hawk, came here to tell me that my friend had been killed by some other man who seemed to be making a mockery of druids. My friend had quite a nice home in the Krypt Garden Forest north of here, and frankly, I'm pretty sure that he'd rather have it used as a school of magic than by this... man, his murderer."


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

Armel:
"Ok, all these sound good, did anyone else go anywhere else?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2003)

*Lugash*

"I spoke to a Helmite Paladin named Dorn. He told me about a sect of Banites that could be rooted out of a ruined Helm temple, north-east of the city. It'd be quite a good deed to assist them."


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

Armel:
"Oh, my mistake, i forgot to tell everyone that the bandits i was told about have a bounty on them as well, so if we go that route we can make some money from it too."


----------



## shaff (Jun 30, 2003)

Armel:
"So, shall we put it to a vote then?  Although I like the idea of a bandit hideout on the coast, there may be too many of them for us to take alone, even though there is a bounty.  To me, Malark's fortress sounds the best.  Tyrog, what do u think?" 

Tyrog:
"I agree milord." 


OOC: im guessing that XAEL planned on us going to Malarks, thats y he placed the merchants in the bar.  But thats just my observations.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 1, 2003)

(Assuming Weslin is back now, having made his inquiries) "I also like the idea of going after Malark.  The upside and the downside is that nobody knows exactly where his mansion is, and no-one who's followed his servants to it have returned.  So, it is both well-hidden and well-defended."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Myrkskog pipes up 'Well, that Bandit-Lair seems the closest thing, though I do like the lead we have from the merchants. I vote for either of these.'


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2003)

OOC: I didn't really plan anything. I just threw some places off the top of my head. You can go wherever you want, I'll only put the place together (or take it down ) when you arrive there. 

I posted something at the OOC thread.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 1, 2003)

"From looking at all of our maps together.. it appears that each of our 'finds' are about equidistant. I think we need to do some reconnaissance on Malark's 'house' before we commit to it. If we decide to go after Malark, I would still like to clean out the old druid's murderer later on (in the Krypt Garden Forest). That situation really gives me a bad feeling. An evil druid's influence could have a *vast* impact on a large area."


----------



## shaff (Jul 1, 2003)

Armel:
"yes, that is important too, but all these missions are important, right now we must focus on the one that will get us a stronghold.  But i agree, we do need to take care of the druid situation later on, after we get settled."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2003)

Kavernus has been sitting and listening to all the thoughts. he stands up and says I see how this will work. We liberate the building that the debtor is in and from there we can adventure to raise more money to restructure the "guildhouse" from there. His eyes shine like onyx and he grins a toothy smile. We can have the best of all worlds here if we plan ahead. by helping all these people we will build trust and earn a good reputation. Now lets get more information about the region that Malerk's home/our new guild house is in.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Myrkskog nods his agreement with Kavernus' suggestion 'Well spoken, friend, now we need a plan, lads...What has anyone come up with?'


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Armel will sit and listen to whatever anyone else has to say about taking over the strnghold at this point.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 2, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Just to make things fast, I'll vote for checking into Malark's mansion. After we look it over, maybe we'll decide it's too dangerous or inappropriate. And when we're done, the Banite temple and Druid's temple excursions might give us a chance to do good in the community."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Well spoken my Dwarven compatriot. Let us assume that that will be the plan for now. Kavernus says. Our next order of business would be the hireing of a staff to oversee our investment.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 2, 2003)

ooc: What time-of-day is it? How long would it take us to reach the general region of Malark's house?

"Do we have descriptions of Malark's staff from the merchants? Or will one of them assist us in spotting so that we can follow the staff member back to Malark's?"


----------



## Jaik (Jul 2, 2003)

"I have asked several of my contacts to alert me the next time Malark's servants come to town.  We can follow them back to their base.  Granted, nobody who has tried this has ever returned...


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

"yes but we arent just anyone, we are...  *tries to think of the name of our soon to be guild...*  ummm, what is our guild's name?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 2, 2003)

"Artes Perditae? (The Lost Arts)" mumbles Beleril.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Kavernus looks at the rag tag grouping and says, We have the makings of greatness. Our guild name should reflect this. How about _He says something in Infernal that makes the elves ears bleed_? Those who speak infernal understand he said something about the aquisition of power for the sake of conquest but it doesn't translate well. Something like "We who would conquer the starts and set them on new paths."


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

"I think it should be something in Draconic since that is the language of wizardry.  something like...  "The Forgotten Masters of Arcane Might" (Armel said that in draconic).  Which means "th forgotten masters of Arcane Might" (Armel says that in common)." 

Tyrog shrugs.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 3, 2003)

"Lets find out what it looks like before we name it. If it's nothing but a hunting lodge, we may want to go to greener pastures.  Everyone ready to go?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 3, 2003)

Myrkskog smiles Perhaps 'Auldverg Anphilli', High Elvish for 'the New Breed'...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Myrkskog smiles Perhaps 'Auldverg Anphilli', High Elvish for 'the New Breed'...' *




Kavernus smirks and says Only if your willing to answer the question as many times as it _will_ be asked. "So what are you breeding with in there?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Let's name the group after the first member to fall in combat. I sense that's going to happen soon enough," Durban says with a smile. "Who knows, it might make the foolhardy among us that much braver."


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

"Yes, lets worry about naming it after we get a home for the name...  We may go to Malark's and see that his fortress is untakable.... Who knows.
So, shall we go?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 4, 2003)

"Seems as if we're agreed. Anyone have a good means of transportation or do we walk?""


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 4, 2003)

"I plan on taking my mule and cart. You can certainly ride with me and Kurik. Come on folks, let's go."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

Afoot or Ahorse is the way that Myrkskog plans to get there.
'I haven't the means to magically arrive there, friends. It's shoes for me, either my own or those of a horse.' The elf then digs into another slice of fruit pie and beer.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

"I also will take my wagon, whoever would like to ride with me is welcome.  Now lets be on our way, I would like to get there when we have enough light to see the fortress at least."Armel and Tyrog get up and stretch as you normally do after a meal, and then he walks to the door and says to Wil, "thanks again for the food, sorry about the trouble.  We will be back shortly more than likely."   And Armel flips him a gold coin, then walks out the door with Tyrog right behind him.  He goes and gets his wagon and pulls it around to the front of the bar, and waits for everyone else with Tyrog in the back.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 4, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Ah, a wagon. I'd be delighted to ride in lieu of walking. Thank you, I accept the offer, Armel," Lugash says.

"Mayhap we can take the point, I'm trained to avoid ambushes," he says quietly.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

"Perhaps.  And even if something does happen we got ole Tyrog here."   He smirks and turns to Tyrog who is smiling bashfully.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 4, 2003)

"Kerr, fly ahead of the group and keep alert for ambushes."


----------



## Xael (Jul 4, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *"Kerr, fly ahead of the group and keep alert for ambushes." Beleril then casts Cats Grace on himself.
> 
> ooc: 1d4+1 added to dex. Rolled 3+1=+4. DEX 19 (15+4). *




OOC: You know, I think I notified you about the changes to _Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace_ etc. spells. They now last 1 minute per level, and give a flat +4 bonus. And I do all the rolling. If you cast the spell now, it will probably wear off before you get out of the city... If you happened to miss when I notified about them, you can still change the spell if you want.



Ok, Malark's supposed mansion is about 120 miles from where you are now (Waterdeep). The trip is going to take at least 5 days, not counting any interruptions (you bet there is going to be a few...). Make sure you have enough rations or something (Only Serei and Armel & Tyrog seem to have *any* rations...)

Updating soonish.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 4, 2003)

"Seems as though we need to stop by the provisioners before we exit the city. We need to lay in enough food for the trip there and back since the maps show it to be about 5days away."

ooc: I did not catch that rule change to bull/cat. He will not cast it on self.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

Just to be safe, Armel decides to go back inside the Tavern, leaving the other 2 by the wagon.  He comes back with lots of bread and honey. 


OOC: how much bread and honey can 1 gp buy?  im thinking about spending 5 gp on it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 4, 2003)

Kavernus simply strides along with the others. _Little do they realise the amount of paperwork and drudgery that will come with this. Ah well I guess that's why I'm here. A devil's work is never done. _ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 5, 2003)

"That's the other reason I chose your wagon, Armel," Lugash says, "with Tyrog as 'muscle' we should be fairly capable of handling any problems.

"Many arcanists aren't good combatants, so it's good to have a bodyguard. I think when I finally feel the urge, I'll go with a construct of some sort -- no offense to Tyrog."

Lugash will wait patiently watching the wagon(s) while everyone else resupplies.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 5, 2003)

Weslin will pick up camping supplies (tent, bedroll, etc.) and two tendays' worth of rations and water, then stash the supplies and himself near the back of the wagon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Before we leave town Kavernus will advise everyone to purchase Camping equipment and food. Can any of you cook? 

He will purchase 10 days rations a tent winier blanket and a bed roll.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

Myrkskog will spend his whopping 5 GP, 5 SP on  8 days worth of trail rations (4GP), a water Skin (1GP) and a Pie...surely one can get a Pie for some silvers,eh? or TWO pies...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 7, 2003)

_OOC:  Gentlemen--sorry about the delays; life's been kicking my ass lately, and in addition I wasn't seeing much of a place to jump in during the discussion--i.e. nothing Serei would really have to say.   I am still here, though, as is she--just assume Serei sat through the discussion, working on her knitting. _

Seeing as there's an available wagon or two, Serei will pick up a tent for herself, as well as fresh food for several days.  (Meat and vegetables should keep for one to three days, cheese and bread for a bit longer; no sense eating jerky and dried apples the whole trip there.)

If there's time--that is, if we won't leave until morning--Serei will spend part of the night attempting to gather information regarding Malarks and specifics as to his whereabouts at a couple of other local pubs.

_OOC:  Probably a high DC for the Gather Info checks, but might as well try._


----------



## Zhure (Jul 10, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash sits waiting patiently.


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC: still wiating for an update on the cost of bread and honey butter.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2003)

Armel: 5gp can get you 50 loaves of bread... Let's just say that 5gp buys a s***load of bread and honey. Probably more than you can eat before they rot.

Others: Just check the PHB tables for the price of food, and throw off the top of your heads a price for the things not listed. Few gold pieces will buy you all the food you need, I don't bother to nitpick with "3 breads, 2 cheese, 1 waterskin, 1 whatever cost 2gp, 7sp and 4 coppers". 

Uriel: You get lots of pies with 5 silver...

OOC: Sorry for the delay, but I've been quite busy last week.

And it's still only a bit past midday (about 1-3 PM). Do you want to leave now or give Serei some time for the gather information check?

I'm sure I forgot something again...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

OOC: I'm assuming that it will take us some time to find all of the equipment we need so if Serei needs the time she will have it. I will offer to do her shopping for her if need be.


IC: Where is that Damnable Female. Serei is always making me late for things. And what is the problem with learning a few songs in Abysal? It's not like the hellish don't have a rythem all thier own. Kavernus whines while waiting by the cart.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 13, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash smiles and waits patiently for everyone to get done shopping.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 13, 2003)

MMmmm, pie...


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

i buy 10 loaves of bread and enough honey-butter to cover it all.  But i pay 2 gp, the rest of it is a tip.  Then armel walks back out to the wagon and puts all but 1 loaf of bread in the back, then states that anyone who wants bread and butter can have it, i bought enough.  Then he holds the bread over to Lugash with a look that say... 'take some'.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 14, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash extends his palm out with one hand, rubbing his impressive paunch with the other. "I couldn't eat another bite, thank you though."

From the looks of it, Lugash's camping 'kit' consists of a spear and a crossbow. Pointing at his meager supplies, Lugash says, "Growing up in the caverns made me learn to love sleeping on rocks. My dwarven frame is accustomed to it."


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

"Suit yourself"

Armel tears the loaf in half and hands Tyrog half of it and butters his half and begins to eat as he waits for the others to return.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 15, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Say, Armel, I thought these others were all prepared," Lugash says, "I hope I'm not getting involved with a bunch of ... of... apprentices."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Myrkskog finishes buying supplies (not just pie..I guess he can eat some boring old jerky and trail nuts as well...sigh)


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

"I supposed they were all prepared too...  I know i was, but i figured i would be nice and i got some of that delicious bread for the rest of the party too.  I sure hope that they arent apprentices, this will serve to be much more difficult that way.  But we got Tyrog, and hes a bad mama jama."  Armel looks back at Tyrog and smiles.

Tyrog blushes and begins chuckling.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2003)

Kavernus sings a song in abyssal making people on the street vomit on each other. Everyone's a critic!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Myrkskog snickers at the way the henchman keeps blushing at Armel.It was disconcting seeing massive strapping death machines blush shyly.

Winking at Kavernus, the elf holds back a chuckle and says 'That sure is one dedicated Cohort you have there, Armel.' Then, he absentmindedly scratches his Owl's neck, waiting for the others to arrive from shopping.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

OOC: im guessing that was a compliment?

IC:  "why thank you my good man, Tyrog is a good friend of mine.  We are mutually indebted to each other."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

OoC:Yup.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 16, 2003)

*Lugash*

"If Kavernus is going to continue to sing, mayhaps we should purchase ear plugs?"


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

"Looks like we got plenty of time if you wish go right ahead.  Oh, and Myrkskog would u like some bread?"  Armel holds out the bread for him.

OOC:  Why is his singing so bad?  Whats wrong with it?  I know its in abbysal but was so bad about that?


----------



## Xael (Jul 16, 2003)

Everybody uneventfully gets their supplies in no time (it's a friggin' trade ward!).

Serei finds out Malarks's description (don't ask me about it, I don't know yet ), his family symbol thingie and some other miscellaneous stuff. Just some rumours, nothing particulary useful. She quickly finds out that the specific place of the mansion just isn't known by really anybody.

OOC: Starting the trip in my next post unless you're going to do something else.

Saw the Resident Evil movie today. Mmm... zombies...

...I also got Resident Evil 1 and Zero on Gamecube...

And these mean ideas keep popping into my head...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

Er,Myrkskog accepts some bread 'Thanks, it's quite delicious...' 
Ready to go.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

"yes it is good, want some butter too?"  

OOC: im ready to go unless Lugash wants to buy earplugs, lol.  But seriously, does anyone know why his singing is ss bad?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

(One might say it's infernally bad singing.)

Lugash declines on the ear plugs. "I was making a jest, my friend. As long as he doesn't sing while we travel, drawing the ire of poets, priests and paladins, I don't mind it overly much. I'm ready whenever everyone else is."


----------



## shaff (Jul 17, 2003)

OOC: Im not too experienced on the more elaberate (sp?) parts of the game, so im not sure what u mean by that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: Im not too experienced on the more elaberate (sp?) parts of the game, so im not sure what u mean by that. *



OOC: This is just all character stuff. I'm implying that 
1) He can't sing
2) All he knows is longs in the language of Blasphamies. It's not pretty to hear even with some one who can sing.

There's nothing more to it than that.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 19, 2003)

Serei returns from her information-gathering... what there was of it.  "Kavernus--thanks for shopping for me.  I trust it wasn't much trouble.  And perhaps I'll even learn something in Abyssal for you, if only so you don't randomly kill people in our travels."  She flashes him a big smile and a wink.

_OOC: Serei will wait until everyone's returned, then relate what she's learned, which as noted above isn't very much.

Xael:  How are you going to rule the Perform skill?  It'd be nice to not have to put all of those Perform ranks into Oratory, so she can still sing.  On the other hand, I'll be selling off a couple of instruments, I think._


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

Armel will offer everyone bread as they get back to the wagons.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 21, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Looks like we're all ready to begin our journey." Lugash nods toward the wagons' drivers, propping his feet up as much as possible, and drawing the brim of hit down to block out some of the sun's rays.


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2003)

After everyone has packed their supplies, you finally get to start your trip. You take the main street out of the northern gate of waterdeep, fighting your way through the crowds of people. Once outside, you take the road going west, as there should be an old path the workers used to use when building the mansion. Where it actually leads, is completely another matter.

The road you're traveling is in good condition, since it's used (and thus repaired) much by traders. There's not that much of a traffic coming from the other direction, since the bandits attacks have probably scared some merchants to take a longer road or seaway. Later in the evening, you find an old path that has sometimes apparently been used a lot, since vegetation is barely visible in the old wagon tracks. The path starts when you're almost already gotten to where the Sword Mountains start, and you can alrady see the earth starting to rise (and forming the mountain, which you can see very well) farther away.

The sun is starting to go down in the horizon.



OOC: The area surrounding the road is mostly plains and fields  with a farm here and there. Perfect visibility (if long grass isn't taken into account) in daylight to every direction (expect the mountain, naturally).

So, I gathered this:

Armel's wagon (goes first) has Armel, Tyrog, Lugash...? 

Beleril's cart has Belerin, Kurik...?

So how are Serei, Kavernus, Myrskog and Weslin traveling? Unless I'm othervise informed, I expect that they're walking (no difference in speeds I think).


Umm, by the way, I noticed that you need at least *two* beasts of burden... shaff, just use _magical mount teleportation and gold exhancement_ spell to buy another donkey or something.  


And Snowtiger: We had the discussion about the armors stacking before, but I haven't seen a chance in the Rogue's Gallery Thread.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Serei will ride in one of the wagons if there's room, and would probably prefer to go with Beleril.


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

OOC: whoever wants to ride in my wagon can, i think there should be room for 2-3 more, there isnt much but a few spare things in the front of it.  And so far, it is Tyrog, Lugash, and Armel in my wagon yes.

And if i do what u suggest i will have what to pull the wagon?  2 magical donkeys?  Ive never heard of what u just said....  How much would it cost?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 21, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *And if i do what u suggest i will have what to pull the wagon?  2 magical donkeys?  Ive never heard of what u just said....  How much would it cost? *




_Er... I do believe what Xael said was sarcasm.  In other words, we're just going to assume for the sake of argument that you have two donkeys, so you don't have to scrounge up the money for another one and we can get on with things _


----------



## Uriel (Jul 21, 2003)

Myrkskog will ride in whatever wagon or cart will have him (he doesn't smell all that bad).


----------



## Jaik (Jul 22, 2003)

I think I said that Weslin is on a cart, but I forget which one, so I'll just say that he's on the cart with the fewest people, or the cart belonging to the person first in line alphabetically in the case of a tie


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 22, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *And Snowtiger: We had the discussion about the armors stacking before, but I haven't seen a chance in the Rogue's Gallery Thread. *



ooc: Ok, so assume I'm stupid. I thought I fixed it as you required. Please tell me where I am going wrong?

For example, do the following stack?

Base AC10
+ 6 Mithral shirt, of deflection, +1
+ 2 Dexterity bonus
+ 1 Amulet of Natural Armor, +1
+ 1 Ring of Protection, +1
=AC20, flatfooted AC18 (-2 dex), touch AC14(-5 mithral, -1 amulet)

Base AC10
+ 4 Mage Armor
+ 2 Dexterity bonus
+ 1 Amulet of Natural Armor, +1
+ 1 Ring of Protection, +1
=AC18, flatfooted AC16 (-2 dex), touch AC13(-4 mage, -1 amulet)

Base AC10
+ 1 Bracers, +1
+ 2 Dexterity bonus
+ 1 Amulet of Natural Armor, +1
+ 1 Ring of Protection, +1
=AC15, flatfooted AC13 (-2 dex), touch AC13(-1 bracers, -1 amulet)

Plz tell me what is wrong in these examples and I will correct it. I do appear to be +1 too big in the statblock (in Rogue's) for all of the 'touch' attack numbers which I will repair if these examples above are correct...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

OoCsst...Snowtiger, wrong thread man. 
Don't let your character see that you created him...his poor little World would fall apart. 'Nothing to see here, PCs, move along...'


----------



## shaff (Jul 22, 2003)

OOC:  Armel puts his hands over his eyes so he doesnt see it!

And im pretty sure i did buy 2 mules to pull my cart, if not, im stupid, and meant to.  If i didnt i would have bought 1 in town to make sure i had 2 so that they could pull everything and everyone in it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

Kavernus (who is glad there is another mule so he won't have to pull the cart anymore) will walk alongside the cart for some time eventual he will cast Mount and ride in style when he gets too tired.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2003)

*Lugash*

"That _Mount_ spell certainly is handy. I bet that thing could even pull a wagon..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Lugash*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"That Mount spell certainly is handy. I bet that thing could even pull a wagon..." *



Oh no. Your not hitching your wagon to my Arabian White. Says Karernus. Practicly sticking his forked tongue out at the dwarf.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 23, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Just a suggestion of a future application, not a call to action. I think I might research the ability myself, via psionics."


----------



## shaff (Jul 23, 2003)

"Bah, we need no invisible horses, Kacey and JoJo do just fine."  He motions to his donkeys.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 24, 2003)

OoC:For the love of Huitzipochtli, don't name your mules/horses after horrid hip=hop/pop acts....Just shoot the poor things now, man.

IC: Myrkskog takes a nap in the wagon...


----------



## Xael (Jul 24, 2003)

You still continue for about an hour, and after that the mules/donkeys start showing silent protests that indicate that they would probably like to rest. The path has gotten more rocky as it's now gotten closer to the cliffs, but its still visible. The rock formations start some 100 feet away from the road (left of you).

The sun has almost disappeared behind the mountains.



OOC: You know, with the price of three _Mount_ spells, you could double your travel distance per day. That would force you to leave the mules behind or kill them though, unless you can think of something.

Snowtiger: Let's continue the armor discussion in the OOC thread.

Argent: No offence, but could you add couple of spaces in the Kavernus "sheet" in the Rogue's Gallery thread. It's a bit hard to read.

Others: There's a poll in the OOC thread, which I'd like a few more ansvers.



I'm away from home for two weeks, starting sunday, and I don't know if I have access to computer and/or internet. So there's probably going to be a pause in the game, unless you manage to brag between yourselves for the whole time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Argent: No offence, but could you add couple of spaces in the Kavernus "sheet" in the Rogue's Gallery thread. It's a bit hard to read.*



OOC: done


----------



## Zhure (Jul 24, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Let's stop and give the beasts a rest. I could use a short constitutional walk myself," Lugash says.

Once the team has come to a complete rest, Lugash will bound off, showing a lot of spring for a dwarf. Using his spear as a walking stick, he'll set out toward the rocky outcroppings at a brisk pace.


----------



## shaff (Jul 24, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:For the love of Huitzipochtli, don't name your mules/horses after horrid hip=hop/pop acts....Just shoot the poor things now, man.
> 
> IC: Myrkskog takes a nap in the wagon... *






OOC:  LOL, i was wondering if someone would notice.


----------



## shaff (Jul 24, 2003)

Armel rests the mules giving them their food and water.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

Lugash strides back, still using his spear as a walking staff. "Harrumph, nothing of note here, but a pleasant walk nonetheless."

Jumping back aboard the wagon: "Let's be off."


----------



## Xael (Aug 12, 2003)

You continue, and after an another hour (which makes a total of nine today) other one of Armel's donkeys starts to show more signs of tiring. You can still continue, but the last rays of sunlight are going to disappear very soon, and you would probably have to dig up torches or other source of light.

OOC: Do you continue? The donkeys can take couple points of nonlethal (ex-subdual) damage, and only one mule has actually failed the constitution check. 

If not, I just want to see/hear a quick plan of your camping habits. After that we can just skip time until something interesting happens.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 12, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash clambers off the wagon as they roll to a stop and volunteers to help start a fire, then take first watch.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 12, 2003)

Since Weslin is riding in someone else's wagon, he'll let them decide when to stop for the night.  Since he has no magical  effects to contribute to camp safety, he'll volunteer for a watch if needed.


----------



## shaff (Aug 12, 2003)

"well Nina seems to be gettin a little tired.  We better set up camp. Tyrog and I will take the 3rd watch."

Tyrog hops off the back of the wagon and gives the mules water and the last bit of that days feed for them.  He makes sure they are secure then goes and sits next to Armel at the newly made fire.  Once it gets about an hour after dark they hop in the wagon and go to sleep.

OOC: There is room for 1 more to sleep in the wagon if needed, or so i would assume.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

"I'll Take second watch with the fair Bard" Kavernus says with a wink to her.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 12, 2003)

"Well, so long as I have some time to sleep and prepare spells, I think I'll be all right with that, Kavernus.  Oh," she says, lowering her voice to a whisper, "and don't _even_ think about it."

Serei will use _prestidigitation_ to set up her tent.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Myrkskog rolls out of the wagon and loos for a suitable place for his bedroll. Samoth flies to a nearby tree, settling into a comfortable spot, awaiting the night's hunt, his thoughts on mice and voles, or perhaps a rabbit. These thoughts intruding on Myrkskog's own, the elf sends back _'If it's rabbit, save me some, eh, friend?'_ . The elf then sets about helping whoever may need aid at the menial tasks at hand.
As far as rest. Myrksog tells all that he would prefer taking his _meditation_  early, then he will be up whilst preparing any changes to his Spells, after which he is available for guard duty for the rest of the night, so that those that actually sleep may do so, knowing how important it is for humans and other such non elves.

OoC:I still need 8 hrs total as per PH, I realize.


----------



## Xael (Aug 17, 2003)

The night (and most of the morning) pass uneventfully, and everybody has got their needed rest and eaten some breakfast. You continue following the old path after all the necessary stuff, and boringly ride forward for couple of hours.

Few hours after noon you can see something moving ahead. There seem to be multiple somethings some two thousand feet or so away. The somethings are moving pretty fast and seem pretty big, so you can quess them as (probably) horses (with riders). They don't seem to be coming towards you or going away from you, but more like just circling around.

OOC: Man I hate DM'ing travelling. I just can't do it right, so try to bear with me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

"Someone please send one of the flying familiars ahead to see what that is. If we're about to be attacked by brigands I would like to have surprise on _our_ side." Kavernus says. He reaches into his robes and pulls out a wand.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 17, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash will get as high on one of the wagons as is safe and see what he can spot.

 Spot score: +18
 DMing travel always sucks, IRL is bad enough, in PbP even more so.


----------



## shaff (Aug 17, 2003)

Armel stays with the reins in his hands, and Tyrog hops out of the wagon and goes and stands in front of the mules, with his sword ready.


----------



## Snowtiger (Aug 18, 2003)

Beleril will send Kerr and Kurik sends Tolli up to get a better view..

ooc: Rolled natural 20+6=26 for Kerr. Rolled 19+6=25 for Tolli..


----------



## Jaik (Aug 18, 2003)

Weslin will shift some of the things in the back of the wagon, the better to hide behind and ready his bow for a sneak attack should it be needed.


----------



## Xael (Aug 24, 2003)

Lugash is reassured that the shapes are indeed horses (with riders).

As others make their preparations (or whatever) Kerr and Tolli go and take a look. They go and circle near the riders, who don't seem to mind them. When they return, they pass to their masters that there are about a dozen riders with bows, apparently practicing horseback target shooting. 

Their target just happens to be a body of an orc, tied from limbs between two poles.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash will report what he sees to everyone else.

"Seems innocent enough, except for using a corpse as a target, which is nothing if not distasteful. They've most likely spotted us so we might as well go forward and make contact. Otherwise they'll think we're acting suspiciously."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2003)

I agree Lugash. We should just keep moving. Kavernus said. Unfortunatly these could be the bandits we were warned about so lets keep our eyes on thier activity.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

Myrkskog stays quiet, looking to the area surrounding the group, trying to ascertain if there were indeed others hiding there.

Samoth takes Wing to join the other Owls, lending his observational abilities to theirs.

<Spot,Listen>


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Hmm, bandits. Good point."

Lugash briefly closes his eyes, then fades from view. In a hushed voice, he says, "I'll be here, right next to you on the wagon, but ready to take action if they jump us. And I recommend if you have any skill with illusions, to gather us up a pack of fearsome fighters as an escort."

-edit- turned invisible


----------



## Zhure (Sep 1, 2003)

*Lugash*

"C'mon, lad, let's drive right by them... see if they react," Lugash urges from an invisible state.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2003)

Kavernus simply puts on the best _face_ he can and awaits the coming conflict. For my part I will be happy to speak for the group if that is needed.


----------



## Xael (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: I'm... still... alive...

IC: When you approach the group, it first seems that they don't pay you any attention. They simply seem to continue their target practice. But after you're some thousand feet away from them, they all seem to gather around one rider (this one's horse seems to be wearing some kind of heavier barding). After a few seconds, a single arrow flies towards you, hitting the ground next to Armel's wagon. There seems to be a piece of paper attached to the arrow (or what's now left of it).

OOC: Oh dear whatever. I'm sorry I haven't updated in two friggin' weeks. Naturally I blame it all on school and stuff (though playing 9 hours of _Shadowrun_ on weekends doesn't help either )

The riders and their horses seem to have some kind of light armor, probably leather, with exeption of one of them, who seems to have some kind of metal armor (and barding). All but the metal-armor-guy seem to have at least bows as weapons.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 7, 2003)

*Lugash*

In a hushed whisper, Lugash prompts the group. "If that note says they're bandits, then one of you fireball chaps should spring one dead-center on their leader."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> In a hushed whisper, Lugash prompts the group. "If that note says they're bandits, then one of you fireball chaps should spring one dead-center on their leader."



Well? Isn't one of you going to get the note? Kavernus grouses, Fine! I'll get it. He climbs down and reads the letter.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 8, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash shrugs, then realizes he's still invisible and decides not to bother explaining.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Myrkskog keeps his eyes upon the men, ready for any Treachery...

<Spot,Listen>


----------



## Xael (Sep 14, 2003)

The note says, plain and simple: 


"Leave the wagons and run back the way you came."


While Kavernus reads the note, the riders spread out a little, apparently wanting to show their numbers (12 + leader). Then they wait.

OOC: Ok the real reason to spead out is the fireballs...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 14, 2003)

OK Lads and Lass. Hit them with everything you've got. They're the bandits all right. Kavernus says and Casts Monster Summoning 3 using his rod of extension. He calls up a Small Air Elemental. Lasts 10 rounds. 
(Called due to the air mastery abilities and whirlwind. say goodbye to arrows suckers!)


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 14, 2003)

Serei looks out over the bandits, drawing her shortbow.  If she can catch two or three in a ten-foot radius, she casts _sound burst_; otherwise, she'll start her inspring song.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 15, 2003)

Myrkskog hits the nearest Bandit with a _Melf's Acid Arrow_.
<+7 to hit>


----------



## Zhure (Sep 15, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash waits patiently, invisible. Once they close some more, he'll begin manifesting an Extended Astral Construct.


----------



## Xael (Sep 18, 2003)

Bump.

OOC: Hopefully others haven't gotten bored and left...


----------



## Jaik (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:Sorry for the delay...

Weslin will cast mage armor, then hunker down with his bow and get ready for a sneak attack.


----------



## shaff (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: sorry my internet has been broken for a while, I fixed it now, and will continue to post.

IC:
Armel jumps down and throws the reins on the invisible lap of his invisible friend.  Then he starts to conjure a spell as arcane power swirls from his hands.  His eyes roll up in his head and fiery pillars suround his fists.  He lets loose a HUGE fireball and sends it at the rider's leader.

Tyrog runs to the front of Armel and tries to protect him from anything coming at Armel.

OOC: I can't find the rogues gallery thread, so I don't know my ready spells, can someone give me a link?


----------



## Xael (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: Welcome back shaff! Rogues Gallery is http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52749

All: You know, the bandits are still 1000 feet away from you, so I expect that you only cast those attack spells when they get withing range. 

Argent: That Air Elemental can only maintain the whirlwind for 1 round, so it's pretty important when you use it. The bandits can start hitting you with arrows immediately, but it's going to take few rounds before they are close enough to enter close combat (if they decide not to just shoot you). So, do you use it immediately when arrows start flying or save it for later?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 22, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> OOC: Argent: That Air Elemental can only maintain the whirlwind for 1 round, so it's pretty important when you use it. The bandits can start hitting you with arrows immediately, but it's going to take few rounds before they are close enough to enter close combat (if they decide not to just shoot you). So, do you use it immediately when arrows start flying or save it for later?



OOC: Wait until were in range and the arrows are flying our way. Remember it will be at the beginning of my next turn that it appears.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 22, 2003)

OoC:Action as above.


----------



## shaff (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: My Mistake.  Tyrog still moves to protect me, the wagon sits still, And the arcane magic still spirals around my hands (ready action to fireball the leader when they come in range).

And thanks for the hardy welcome!


----------



## Zhure (Sep 23, 2003)

Still waiting, invisible, ready to manifest an Extended Astral Construct when the bandits close


----------



## Xael (Sep 28, 2003)

Noticing that you're not going to run away, the bandits scatter and start to ride fast towards you. Some arrows fly your way, but they don't come even close to any of you. Soon Armel decides that they're close enough for his fireball, and lets it fly towards the leader and two other bandits riding beside him. The fireball whirls through the air and explodes next to the leader. You can see the two other bandits (and their horses) flying to the ground in flames and not getting up. The bandit leader rides forward from the firestorm though, tossing his helmet (now in flames) away and screaming in rage.

Lugash start summoning his astral construct and Kavernus his elemental, which both start to materialize next to the wagon. Serei starts her inspiring song. Others still have to wait, because the riders are still about 400-500 feet away.

Armel's fireball-tossing seems to have impressed the bandits, because arrows now start flying his way, whizzing past him and to the ground next to him, and one even scratching his shoulder (5 damage).

Myrkskog chants hastily, and sends his acid arrow towards one of the bandits, which hits him straight in his torso. The bandit grabs his stomach in pain, but doesn't fall.

The elemental and the astral construct appear fully next to the wagon.



Initiative order (Bandits act somewhere between): 

Lugash
Serei
Armel
Myrskog
Weslin
Kavernus
Tyrog
Bandit Leader



OOC: Sorry for the delay, haven't been able to walk (or sit) because of foot surgery.

Edit: Added that Acid Arrow.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

OoCsst...you forgot my Acid Arrow.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 30, 2003)

Serei looses her shortbow and begins letting arrows fly at whichever bandits are nearest.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 30, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash will manifest another construct this round. _ The first has the Sprint Extra_ and will charge up to 600 feet.

(The new one will have the Flying extra)


----------



## shaff (Sep 30, 2003)

On Armel's initiaitive he will cast another fireball:

Armel's eyes roll back into place for a second or 2 to see where the leader is, then they roll back into his head.  Obviously frustrated at the fireball not killing him, he begins to chant again.  Flame shoots from his hand forming another firey ball at the leader.

Tyrog will quickdraw his greatsword and ready an action to attack when they come into range, if they do.  He will fight on the defensive.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2003)

Kavernus sends the air elemental to kick up as much dust as it can hopefuly creating cover for those in the wagon.
The rest of his action when I get home.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 1, 2003)

Weslin stays low and fires arrows at the approaching riders, trying to keep his concealment in case they come close enough to sneak attack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 3, 2003)

(Sorry for the wait!)

Kavernus casts Mage armor on himself and get away from the wagon.


----------



## Xael (Oct 5, 2003)

Two more arrows fly towards Armel, other one scratching his torso, and the other one his leg (13 damage, it's bad to be flashy).

Lugash starts to summon another construct, while the first one whizzes like a lighting towards one of the bandits, and tries to hit him. Unfortunately the bandit barely dodges.

Two bandits shoot arrows at Kavernus, but miss.

Serei draws her bow and shoots an arrow towards a bandit, but the bandit dodges.

Armel starts to toss another fireball at the leader, but then two bandits shoot at him (yes, again), the other arrow srcatching him in his left arm (2 damage), and distracting his spellcasting. (Sorry, rolled bad...  )

Two bandits shoot at Serei, the other arrow missing and the other hitting him in torso, his armor taking most of the hit's power away (1 damage).

Myrkskog does... ? (added acid arrow in last post)

Weslin shoots an arrow towards a bandit but misses.

The bandit that Lugash's Astral Construct attacked, drops his bow, draws a shortsword, and swings towards the construct, scratching it (1 damage).

Kavernus cast his armor spell and his elemental lets loose a whirlwind of air and dust, which throws an arrow shot by a bandit to the skies.

The bandit leader rides towards the wagon, and he will get to it in next round.

OOC: All the bandits are riding towards you, and could get to you in next round if they so wanted.

Initiative order:

4 Bandits
Lugash
2 Bandits
Serei
Armel
2 Bandits
Myrskog
Weslin
Bandit
Kavernus
Bandit
Tyrog
Bandit Leader


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 5, 2003)

Kavernus seeing that they are so close will cast Charm person on the Leader.
The elemental will attack any who come near Armel.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2003)

*Lugash*

When the second astral construct appears, Lugash will have it fly at the same bandit, trying to flank with the first astral construct.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 6, 2003)

Myrkskog will throw a dagger at the bandit closest to him.
Afterwards, he will attempt to _flank_ any bandits engaging his Companions in melee (hoping for a sneak attack).


----------



## shaff (Oct 7, 2003)

noticing that he is being hit many times, he will get Mage Armor up and runnin. 

Tyrog still waits to attack.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 8, 2003)

*Lugash*

Seeing Myrkskog trying to jockey for position, Lugash will move in as stealthily as possible with his spear readied (still invisible) and attack once he's reached a flanking position.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 8, 2003)

Weslin crouches lower in the cart, draws back his bow, and takes steady aim at the approaching horseman.


----------



## Xael (Oct 12, 2003)

Couple more arrows fly towards the wagon, but when they are thrown off-course, most of the bandits drop their bows, draw short swords, and charge.

Lugash's first astral construct attacks the bandit again, but misses, while the second one flies towards them to join the battle. Lugash waits for the bandits to close in.

Serei shoots again, this time hitting a bandit and piercing his arm with an arrow. 

Armel casts _Mage Armor_.

Myrkskog throws a dagger towads one of the chargin bandits (the one he hit with the acid arrow seems to want revenge), and hits the bandit in his arm when this tries to cover his face.

Weslin sends an arrow towards the same bandit that Serei shot at, and hits. The bandit almost falls down when the arrow sinks into his stomach, and seems to be more interested in getting out of the battle than continuing it, as he starts to turn his horse around.

Kavernus casts _Charm Person_ on the bandit leader when this closes in, but he seems to shrug it off and continues to close towards Tyrog. The whirlwind created by the elemental starts to die out.

All the bandits (not the one that's fighting the constructs and the one with 2 arrows in his body) are now about 30 or so feet away from you, so it's going to be close combat next.

OOC: Still trying to post more often...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

Kavernus casts Melf's acid arrow at the Leader


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Myrkskog casts _Truestrike_ defensively (hoping that the guy doesn't kill me in the interim).


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 13, 2003)

Serei will interrupt her song and cast _sound burst_, again assuming she can capture two or three of the bandits in a 20-foot-diameter circle.

_OOC:  The song's effects last for five rounds starting... well, now._


----------



## Jaik (Oct 13, 2003)

Weslin ducks away from his firing position, pops up further along the cart and fires a Ray of Flame at the bandit attacking Myrkskog.


----------



## shaff (Oct 13, 2003)

Armel fires a magic missle at the leader as Tyrog charges him.


----------



## Xael (Oct 15, 2003)

Lugash's two astral constructs start pounding the bandit they've now surrounded, the flying one hitting him, but not lethally, since the bandit continues to fight back.

Serei casts _Sound Burst_, and catches two bandits, of whom another halts and holds his ears in pain.

Armel sends three missiles towards the bandit leader, who shouts in pain, but doesn't fall. 

One bandit charges towards Serei, but her armor stops the attack. Another goes to help his friend fighting the astral constructs, stabbing his short sword in the speedy one's back, causing this to dissipate to a small puff of smoke.

Two bandits then charge Tyrog and run past him while slashing him with their swords, and the other one hits Tyrog in his arm (6 damage). They continue past him towards Armel and the wagon though, and stop right next to them.

The bandit that was hit with the acid arrow and Myrkskog's dagger now charges him, but only manages to scratch him (2 damage) Myrkskog casts _True Strike_. Lugash, now invisibly flanking the bandit, thrusts his speak towards the bandit's back, but the bandits (studded) leather armor stops the blow. Another bandit then decides to even the odds an charges now visible Lugash and flanks him, but fubles and drops his sword.

Weslin shoots a ray of flame, but the bandit barely dodges it.

The bandit with two arrows in his body starts to ride the hell out of there (towards the way you came).

Kavernus tosses an acid arrow towards the leader, hits him, and the leader stops in his tracks, shouting in pain (he does that a lot). One of the bandits that got blasted by Serei's _Sound Burst_ then charges him, but Kavernus' elemental proceeds to beat the hell out of the bandit, and this decides to take the elemental out first and slashes at it instead (2 damage).

Tyrog charges the leader and swings, neatly (not) cutting the leader in half (critical hit, 21 damage, 2 hp left...  ).

4 Bandits ( 1 fighting with astral construct, 2 near Armel & wagon, 1 stunned by _Sound Burst_)
Lugash
2 Bandits (1 fighting with Myrkskog, 1 with Lugash)
Serei
Armel
2 Bandits (1 fighting Serei, 1 fighting the astral construct)
Myrkskog
Weslin
Bandit (riding away)
Kavernus
Bandit (fighting with air elemental)
Tyrog
Bandit Leader (dead)


----------



## Zhure (Oct 15, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash steps back from the bandit he's facing [5-ft adjustment into a non-provoking area; if not possible, then manifest defensively] and launches a _Greater Concussion_ at the man who attacked him. If the bandit doesn't fall, then Lugash will mentally command both his astral constructs to engage the his target, otherwise let them continue to harass the one they are attacking.

 Spent 3+3+1+5 = 12 out of 26 PP


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

Myrkskog attacks the andit facing him <now that he is Flanked due to Lugash, I should get Sneak, denied Dex and all of that>.


----------



## shaff (Oct 20, 2003)

Tyrog, obviously proud of himself gives a loud battle cry, then realizes the 2 men are coming for me.  He looks at Armel, who has a frightened look on his face, since he realizes he is now out of offensive spells.... charges towards 1 of the bandits on Armel, just as Armel yells to him, "Tyrog, HELP ME!"

Armel himself runs as far towards Tyrog as he can without taking AoO, if he can't go that way without taking some, he will run which ever direction he can.  And casts Cat's Grace on himself (which gives him a 20 ac now I do believe...if we are saying cat's grace gives +4 dex instead of a d4.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 20, 2003)

Kavernus will pull out a scroll of sleep and try to target as many of the enemy as he can.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 21, 2003)

Serei places her shortbow back into her handy haversack, removing her mace and preparing to strike the bandit next to her.

_OOC: Two move-equivalent actions_


----------



## Jaik (Oct 21, 2003)

Weslin casts mage armor and draws his shortsword while moving to flank a bandit.


----------



## Xael (Oct 22, 2003)

One of the bandits fighting the flying astral construct proceeds to stab his sword into it (2 damage). One of the bandits near Armel and the wagon jumps down to the ground, hops inside the wagon, and tries to grab Armel, but trips. The other bandit rides toward Tyrog (and past him) again and tries to hit him, but Tyrog blocks the small blade easily. 

Lugash steps back and manifests. There is a loud thud impact, and the bandit is blown down to the ground, where he stays, trying to catch his breath. The flying astral construct attacks the bandit that stabbed it, and gets an forceless punch through.

The wounded bandit next to Lugash and Myrkskog decides not to let Myrkskog try whatever he casted, and slashes towards this, but only scratches him (3 damage, almost a crit).

Serei changes weapons. 

Armel hops towards the back end of the wagon to escape the bandit, who now tries to slash at him but misses, and casts _Cat's Grace_.

A bandit attacks serei and scrathes her (1 damage). The other bandit fighting the last astral constructs charges and stabs it, and causing it too to dissipate (6 damage). Both astral constructs are now gone.

Myrkskog thrusths his rapier (I think, you didn't specify) to the bandits heart, and this falls down, very dead.

Weslin casts _Mage Armor_ and draws his sword while tumbling to flank the bandit fighting with Serei.

The wounded bandit continues to ride the hell out of there, now being some 200 feet away. Kavernus digs up a scroll and starts to casts _Sleep_ from it, targeting the bandits who destroyed the astral constructs. Kavernus' elemental tries to hit a bandit, but misses, while the bandit fighting with it slashes back at it (5 damage). 

Tyrog charges towards the wagon and the bandit that attacked Armel, and takes a wide swing at this and wounds the bandit, but doesn't kill him.



OOC: If you're confused about where the bandits are, don't worry, so am I. 

2 bandits are a bit farther away, near where they destroyed the astral constructs.
1 bandit is lying on the ground near Myrkskog and Lugash.
1 bandit is near Kavernus, Serei and Weslin fighting with the elementa.
1 bandit is near Serei attacking her and is being flanked by Weslin.
1 bandit is recovering from the _Sound Burst_ a bit farther away.
1 bandit is riding away.
1 bandit is near (somewhat) Armel and Tyrog.
1 bandit is a bit farther away from the wagon, and is turning around to charge Tyrog.

I think that's it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

OoC:Yes, I use a Rapier...throw daggers at any flanked bandits, hoping for a Sneak, or use sword up close if any more attack me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 22, 2003)

Kavernus uses the scroll. If he needs to he will target in such a way that he will catch any elves in the party with him. being immune to sleep they will be able to take out the enemy on thier turns.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 22, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash will aim a Stomp at however many bandits he can get in the cone. (Defensively if necessary, taking a 5'step if necessary.)
 Spent 13 out of 26 PP, save DC 16


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 22, 2003)

Serei whacks the bandit attacking her with her mace


----------



## shaff (Oct 25, 2003)

Armel will draw his sword and attack the bandit which is trying to hit him. 

If Armel kills that bandit Tyrog will charge to attack the other bandit that tried to attack him last round.  But if the bandit on Armel is not dead when it comes to Tyrog's action, he will attempt to kill it.


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

Bump! :d


----------



## Jaik (Nov 7, 2003)

[Probably my fault for not posting an action.]

Weslin takes advantage of the bandit's split attention and drives his shortsword home througha chink in the bandit's armor.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

OoC:Hmm Xael hasn't posted here in 2 weeks or so...Ack.


----------



## Xael (Nov 8, 2003)

The bandit that attacked Armel and was hit by Tyrog now turns toward tyrog and thrusths blindly with his sword, and miraculously stings through his armor (6 damage). The one who rode past Tyrog now rides back to help his comrade, and thrusts his sword at Tyrog (10 damage). The bandit that killed the other astral construct rides toward the wagon with his partner. The bandit that was stunned by Serei's spell now charges the air elemental and it too vanishes in a puff of smoke as he strikes it.

Lugash _Stomp_s the two bandits (their horses actually) that destroyed his astral constructs, and other of the horses falls down, throwing the bandit off its back. The bandit manages not to get crushed by the horse though. The bandit that was trying to catch breath near Lugash when he was thrown off saddle, now lies on the ground, not moving.

Serei whacks the bandit next to him, but this doesn't fall.

Armel draws his sword and swings it toward the bandit, but this parries his attack.

The bandit serei hit now triest to pay back, but serei blocks the attack. Myrkskog throws a dagger at the same bandit and hits this, but he still doesn't fall. Weslin jumps up and thrusts his shortsword at he (again) same bandit's back. This time the bandit falls down. 

The escaping bandit is now far away. Kavernus finishes casting _Sleep_ and the other bandit who was fighting the now-dead astral constructs falls down from the saddle. The bandit that was fighting the elemental rides towards Kavernus and slashes at him with his sword (5 damage).

Tyrog cleaves the bandit's head off (the one between him and Armel) and turns to face the riding one next to him.

OOC:

3 Bandits ( 1 on the ground getting up, was fighting astral constructs; 1 near Armel & wagon; 1 near were the air elemental was, somewhat close to Serei and Weslin)
Lugash
Serei
Armel
1 Bandits (on the ground sleeping, was fighting astral constructs)
Myrkskog
Weslin
Bandit (riding away, already far)
Kavernus
Bandit (fighting with Kavernus)
Tyrog



Okay, first: Jaik, it wasn't your fault. It's my fault. I'm a lazy bastard.

I seriously have some kind of a problem with updating this (and much else for that matter, including Uriel's game) and I'm sorry. I just seem to move the posting on and on. I'll do it after this, after that, and so on. I have no other excuses. My lack of posting is completely unrationalized, and it already has caused some players to leave my games because they think that they're dead. And I seriously can't blame them. I'm already decided to stop the other game I was (kind of...) DM'ing on the boards, but I haven't dared to announce that in the thread yet.

The ridiculous thing is, that I happen to like this game. We've got a great bunch of character and players here. I'll try to keep this game running. I just seriously seem to suck as a DM more than I thought.

Sorry.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 8, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

Lugash steps back from the nearest bandit and manifests another astral construct.

 Used 14 out of 26 PP


OOC: I understand completely. I have an online game I've been running for a long time, and there are days I just don't want to post, or run a combat... 

I think combat is the worst possible thing in a PBP game. It lacks all sorts of excitement and the DM has to control absolutely everything. So you get the boring parts and the boring parts all rolled into one, then have to take the information and try to make it lively and fun. Even when the players do a good job of describing their in-combat actions, everything just drags and drags.

When my Academy campaign starts up again after I take a hiatus, there will be a lot less combat, and XP will be awarded based on completely arbitrary goal completions, not on combat. I don't think the medium supports it.

What I've found to be helpful for me in maintaining an online game is to post regularly even if you have nothing to say. It keeps it fresh in the players' minds and they tend to be more responsive.

Just my 2 coppers' worth.
Greg


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 8, 2003)

Kavernus looks at his assailant and laughs. Are you serious? I'm a demon. I'll eat you for breakfast long before you can kill me.

Bluff check please!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 9, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> OOC: I understand completely. I have an online game I've been running for a long time, and there are days I just don't want to post, or run a combat...
> 
> I think combat is the worst possible thing in a PBP game. It lacks all sorts of excitement and the DM has to control absolutely everything. So you get the boring parts and the boring parts all rolled into one, then have to take the information and try to make it lively and fun. Even when the players do a good job of describing their in-combat actions, everything just drags and drags.
> 
> Greg[/color]




OoC:While I understand this, I enjoy running Combat (And I am currently running 7 ENWorld PbPs), as well they players are all enjoying themselves (One game would move faster is Xael posted, ahem... We miss Denzenai! ).

As a player who plays in a lot of _slow moving_ games, however, I understand the dragging aspec becoming tedious, though.

As a DM, I tend to either post all results at once, or as they com in (in order of init, of course), whichever makes a particular game move.

-Ron/Uriel


----------



## Jaik (Nov 9, 2003)

Weslin moves quickly out of the way of the toppling bandit and rushes to flank with Kavernus, hopefully able to dispatch yet another bandit.


----------



## shaff (Nov 9, 2003)

Armel swings his longsword at the mounted thief... Realizing he is weak and almost downed, he will try to do it in a manner in which it will be difficult for the thief to hit him, such as moving almost behind the horse.

Armel also swings his greatsword at the thief, hoping to split him in half.


----------



## Xael (Nov 16, 2003)

The bandit whose horse Lugash _stomped_ gets up and starts to move towards him, but stops after few steps as he analyzes the situation, and rushes towards his horse. The bandit that hit Tygor in the back thrusts again but Tyrog blocks the attack, and the bandit turns his horse around and tries to escape. Too bad that Tyrog takes advantage of that, and swings his sword at the bandit, carving a nice hole on his side. The bandit drops to the ground, screaming (not dead yet). The bandit near the now destroyed air elemental decides to take off.

Lugash starts manifesting astral construct.

Serei does...?

Armel puts end to the bandit's screaming and finishes him off.

The sleeping bandit unsurprisingly continues to sleep.

Myrkskog throws another dagger towards the bandit near Kavernus, but misses.

Weslin the mean bastard hops and thrusts his sword to yet another backside, but regretfully the bandit doesn't die (yet).

The bandit seems to take Kavernus' bluff seriously (or then he just reacts to Weslin stabbing him in the back) and turns to ride the hell out of there, dodging the attacks of opportunities.

OOC: This time it wasn't my fault, my internet connection hasn't worked for couple of days. 

But seriously, it's not really the combat that bothers me. Or is it, I don't know? What mostly bother me is how the hell to describe everything without that it looks like I'm just out of the kindergarden. Stress I guess... Oh well, the combat's almost over (or is, depends on you). 

We seem to have lost Serei. Damn me.

3 Bandits ( 1 climbing to the back of his horse, was fighting astral constructs; 1 near Armel & wagon on the ground (dead); 1 riding away)
Lugash
Serei
Armel
1 Bandits (on the ground sleeping, was fighting astral constructs)
Myrkskog
Weslin
Bandit (riding away, already far)
Kavernus
Bandit (riding away)
Tyrog


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

*Lugash*

 Sorry for my absence, the flu has made it so I've been doing nothing but working and sleeping. Mostly better now.

"Surrender and we'll let you live."

_Lugash will ready an action to use Invisibility again if anyone closes to attack._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2003)

Run Fool! Run! Kavernus yells at the fleeing bandit.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 19, 2003)

Weslin cleans and sheathes his shortsword, then readies his bow in case the riders try something, unlikely though that may be.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 21, 2003)

_OOC: No, Serei's still here, I just hadn't noticed the activity on the thread.  Mea culpa!_

Serei walks over to the sleeping bandit.  She puts her mace back into her haversack, retrieves her bow and arrows, nocks an arrow and points it at the sleeping figure, ready to stop him if he decides to run.


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2003)

The still conscius bandits flee (unless you stop them). The sleeping bandit continues to sleep.

There are 6 bandits corpse and the corpse of the bandit leader left, one of corpses being the sleeping bandit. They all wear identical black-brown studded leather armors, short swords, daggers, and the longbows (plus arrows) they dropped nearby. Four horses are still hanging out nearby, the death of their riders apparently not being that big of a loss to them. Three of the horses have studded leather barding, and the leader's horse has breastplate barding. Leader's horse seems a bit 

The bandit leader (or his upper half) is wearing still rather intact breastplate, and his longsword and large metal shield are close by.

None of the bandits wear any kind of symbols or marks.

All of the equipment seems to be of high quality (read: masterwork). 

OOC: Glad to still have you gaming, Lazarus.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2003)

Well _That_ was interesting. We need to strip the bodies and keep all of the equipment. Weslin and Lugash Please round up the horses. We need to get going as soon as we can. they might bring reinforcements. And if I forgot to say it. Good work everyone! We have left a mark on the bandit camp. Kavernus says as he starts collecting equipment from the fallen bandits.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 23, 2003)

Weslin looks a little suprised at being asked to round up the horses, glances at his little halfling legs, then shrugs and walks to the nearest animal, trying not to spook it.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Myrkskog moves to the horses, glad to have something besides a wagon to ride...
Casting [IDetect magic[/I] as he goes, he takes a look at the gear of the bandits.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

Seeing Myrkskog checking for magic, Lugash wanders around watching the farther distances, in case any of the bandits are trying to sneak back.

"Let's not dawdle; they might return."


----------



## Xael (Nov 27, 2003)

Myrkskog does not detect any magic other than what the party members are carrying. He and Weslin manage to gather the horses, that are obviously trained for battle. The leader's horse seems sturdier that the three others.

Lugash only spots the fleeing bandits. The rest of the surrounding area seems peaceful.

Kavernus starts collecting the equipment, and has to make quite a few trips just to gather the weapons. Removing the bandits' armor will take a bit longer.

Serei is still wathing the sleeping bandit (she can kick him awake if she wants).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 27, 2003)

Kavernus loks over to Serei watching the sleeping bandit and says Please tie him up. we need to question one of them. I'm glad he is still alive.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2003)

As nobody else has called _dibbs_, Myrkskog will saddle the Leader's horse...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 2, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash climbs back in the wagon. "If they have no magic, they're probably not worth looting, m'friends."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Lugash climbs back in the wagon. "If they have no magic, they're probably not worth looting, m'friends."



But Lugash my companion, We have to have equipment to give to our guards when we hire them. Kavernus says with a fanged smile.


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

Serei ties up the still sleeping bandit, after the greedy party members (TM) have stripped the bodies of anything valuable. The bandit should be awaking soon. 

Myrkskog claims the leader's horse (heavy warhorse, slightly burned by the fireball) to himself. Weslin is keeping the other horses (light warhorses, who could probaly toss him into air if they wanted) steady.

The loot:

6 Masterwork Shortswords
10 Masterwork Longbows
6 Masterwork Bucklers
6 Masterwork Studded Leather Armors
6 Daggers
3 Light Warhorses with Studded Leather Barding
1 Heavy Warhorse with Breastplate Barding
1 Masterwork Longsword
1 Masterwork Large Metal Shield
1 Masterwork Breastplate
2 Pps ,17 Gps, 20 Sps, 9 Cps

And if you're real greedy bastards, also some nice, dark (somewhat bloody) clothing for 7 humanoids... 



OOC: Sorry for the delay again, my internet connection hasn't been working properly. Not to mention the _Slow_ that somebody cast on the boards...

Oh, and the "not worth looting" might be a bit underrated, as the total value of the horses and equipment is somewhere near 10 000 gold pieces...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Agreeing that the haul is a good one and helping load it into the Wagon, Myrkskog takes a Buckler and short sword, as a back-up before mounting once again upon his new steed _Ishahn_.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2003)

*Lugash*

"Hmmph." Lugash looks with disdain on the non-magical loot, but slyly makes sure all of it gets loaded onto the wagons. He even helps some in mock disgust.

"Let's at least be quick about it...."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Kavernus rubs his belly and says to no one in particular, I could use a meal after all that effort. We will have to eat on the way. Serei? Could you lighten our way with some music my pretty?


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

The sleeping bandit wakes up, looks around him, and curses. The man seems to be in his thirties, and looks a bit worried and annoyed (frankly, which shouldn't be a miracle).

He doesn't say anything, just stares around and waits.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Kavernus seeing the bandit awake goes to him and asks, Are you Hungry? I'm sorry we need to keep you tied up but we need to think of our safety. After all you and your friends did try to kill us a while ago. Now I'll be honest with you. I don't needlessly kill people but a few of my comrads would just as soon see you gutted and baked golden brown then see you alive. I'm going to offer this once. I'll pay you to be my bodyguard. I'm a very powerful man and would like a loyal guard. I will pay you well. Do you have any questions?

(OOC: I'm thinking of making him my cohort.)


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm thinking of making him my cohort.)



OOC: Now that was something I did not expect.  But the ridiculous thing is, that he is JUST the right level. And even his alignment isn't that far off! I'll get back to this after I hear some IC comments from others (I think there'll be some...).


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 4, 2003)

Serei looks at Kavernus, disbelieving.  Then she resizes the man they've tied up (and at whom she still has her bow pointed).  Strong.  Probably a mercenary type.  For the right amount of money, maybe...

She drops her bow.  "He's yours to watch for now, Kavernus... but be careful."  She hums a little tune, watching the two warily...

_OOC:  Sorry about my delay in posting._


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Shrugging, Myrkskog shook his head at Kavernus. They did need troops, but this seemed an odd way to get them. Of course, his Master had found him in a rather similar manner...maybe the fellow would be a decent soldier.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

Kavernus looks at the human intently looking for any sign of his trying to escape. I am called Kavernus of the Blue Horns. What are you called?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Kavernus looks at the human intently looking for any sign of his trying to escape. I am called Kavernus of the Blue Horns. What are you called?




off topic:Argent, turn on your yahoo messenger...


----------



## Xael (Dec 4, 2003)

The bandit stares at Kavernus, his mouth hanging wide open. He is apparently trying to figure out if you're toying with him or not, and seems completely surprised by the "offer". Finally, he says: "Uhh, sure. I'm called Gourry. Gourry Gravelin. It's uhh... nice to meet you... I think."

Gourry nods, rather awkwardly. "Nice weather, isn't it?"


----------



## Jaik (Dec 4, 2003)

Weslin watches all of this while reclining in the back of the wagon, his head swiveling back and forth bewtween each speaker.  He shakes his head as if to clear it.  _Crazy tall folk.  They stand too tall and the air gets thin..._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash waits patiently in the wagon, watching for more aggressors.

_Those bandits were almost too easy to defeat._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> The bandit stares at Kavernus, his mouth hanging wide open. He is apparently trying to figure out if you're toying with him or not, and seems completely surprised by the "offer". Finally, he says: "Uhh, sure. I'm called Gourry. Gourry Gravelin. It's uhh... nice to meet you... I think."
> 
> Gourry nods, rather awkwardly. "Nice weather, isn't it?"



Well then Gourry. I'll untie you as long as we have an agreement. I'm a fair employer and will offer you a share of whatever I happen to make as a member of this band as well as taking care of equiping and feeding you. I only live in the lap of luxury so I can promise you a fine living as long as I'm well so will you be. Kavernus releases the human and gives him back his weapons and a pouch of 10 GP. He holds his hand out for his new employee to shake to seal the deal.


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2003)

Gourry agrees, and after you've released him he shakes your hand. He shows no intention of escaping (he probably thinks that running from guys who just Fireballed his buddies rather efficiently isn't very safe, not to mention that some of you carry bows).

"Well that's a tad lot better offer than my last employer made. So, where're we going?"

Gourry then proceeds to re-equip himself (does that equipment include a horse?).

OOC: Gourry is Rogue 1/Fighter 2. He has above-average physical abilities. More info coming when you get to know him.  Consider him being on test period for now.

Onwards then I quess?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2003)

Kavernus smiles rather satisfied with the situation. I guess we should be on our way. What can you tell me of the local bandits?
OOC: Yes he gets a horse.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

Myrkskog adjusts the saddle and other gear on his new steed to his size, awaiting the sign from the others that they are ready to proceed.
Samoth flits down and settles upon the shoulder of his master,hooting loudly.


----------



## Xael (Dec 9, 2003)

Gourry climbs atop of one of the horses and turns to Kavernus. "Well, you just killed half of their other Elite Archer Cavalry Quick-Strike Team. Or something." Gourry scrathes his head and continues. "We... They've got a base at southwest of here, in the mountains somewhat near the trade way. It's dug into the mountain itself, and quite much resembles an underground fortress. Traps, easily defensible positions and stuff, you know. I'm not sure about the numbers, but there are dozens of members. Maybe hundred or so.

Oh yeah", Gourry says while pointing at the upper half of the bandit leader's corpse. "And this guy was the student of the big boss. Or something. I never met the boss myself, as I was a new recruit (Gourry tries to look innocent), but I hear he's some kind of a big badass knight-type. Just that he isn't that knightly. Or something."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2003)

*Lugash the Fair*

Lugash shakes his head and puts his feet up.

"Making deals with bandits..." he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

OoC:Off to gencon West unti Monday, Auto=play Myrkskog, if you please, Xael.


----------



## Xael (Dec 28, 2003)

Gourry continues babbling something about the bandits, mainly concentrating on complaining about their cookings instead of saying anything of importance. You continue your trip along the path, leaving the bodies behind. The wagons roll forward and you travel until nightfall, reaching the edge of the Krypt Garden Forest. The path seems to continue next to the cliff range, and the forest starts from the other side of the path. You make a camp somewhere nearby, and get some rest (while probably keeping an eye on Gourry, who seems to snore rather loydly). 

You estimate that you're about halfway on your trip.

When the sun arises you eat hasty breakfast, and continue forward. After and hour or so, Kavernus hears something from ahead. It sounds like somebody (or multiple somebodies) is chopping a tree with an axe.



OOC: Yes, I screwed up again. First an exam week, then Christmas, blah, blah... Sorry. Just trying to speed up the trip by hopping over the camping process.

But nice auto-playing, eh?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

Kavernus looks to the forest and wonders. We may be in another ambush situation again. Gourry what do you think?


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash awakens and meditates briefly to restore himself to full power.

"Ahh, lovely morning. Let's get this train moving."

As everyone else finishes their meals and preparations, Lugash takes his morning constitutional around the encampment, looking for anything out of the ordinary before getting aboard the wagon...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Myrkskog checks the his blades and then says 'Well, gentlemen, I believe that this is where my years spent in misguided youth pay off. I will scout this out, though perhaps some of your Familiars would like to go as well,Owls won't look particularly out of place in the woods, after all...'

OoC: Hide and move Silently as I creep forward.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2003)

*Lugash*

Lugash won't go too close to the sounds of chopping wood. His years in the underdark didn't teach him any stealth skills. But he will go somewhat in that direction before coming back to settle on a wagon.


----------



## Xael (Jan 1, 2004)

Gourry twitches as Kavernus adresses him, and looks like he's been more daydreaming than paying attention to his surroundings. He hastily looks around. "Huh, wh... ambush? What? Where?" He then apparently hears the chopping sound too. "Oh... I don't really know if anybody lives here. Other than some druid in the forest I hear, as we were told specifially *not* to touch the forest. I hear he doesn't like people cutting down his forest without a good reason. You know, druid thing or something."

Myrkskog sneaks forward, entering the forest edge for cover, and makes his way through the not-yet-so-thick underbrush. He travels for some few hundred feet, keeping near the path. He spots three orcs near the road cutting down as many trees, some hundred feet ahead from him. Three more orcs are cutting the branches off the trunks, and five more are building a crude wall from the trunks. There is already some 15 feet of the wall structure ready, starting from the cliffs at the left side of the road, and ending some 5 feet from the main pathway. There's also a single trunk sticking up from the ground on the other side of the road, and there seems to be some kind of a small watchtower-like structure behind the already completed section of the wall. Two orcs are sitting there and are lazily checking the path now and then. The wall is about 10 feet high. A pile of short sections of tree trunks is positioned in front of the completed wall section. There strangely also seems to be a dwarf clad in work clothing supervising the work.

Myrkskog's thoughs shift to more immediate matter, when a longbow is being aimed at his head from the distance of three feet. A youngish human man clad in leather armor and rather greenish clothing is holding the bow. Another man is kneeling farther away, with a bow in his hand too. The closer of the men speaks, rather quietly: "Who are you and what are you doing here?"



OOC: Happy rather late new year. My explosives sucked.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Myrkskog's thoughs shift to more immediate matter, when a longbow is being aimed at his head from the distance of three feet. A youngish human man clad in leather armor and rather greenish clothing is holding the bow. Another man is kneeling farther away, with a bow in his hand too. The closer of the men speaks, rather quietly: "Who are you and what are you doing here?"




Hoping that a few of the other Wizard's had sent their Familiars along to recon as well, Myrkskog says to the men in green 'I am merely a wanderer, friends. Hearing this noise, I came to investigate, as I have run afoul of bandits afore this and wished to not again.'


----------



## Xael (Jan 3, 2004)

The man nods slightly. "Ah, I can believe that, but that doesn't explain why you're traveling with a bandit."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 4, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> The man nods slightly. "Ah, I can believe that, but that doesn't explain why you're traveling with a bandit."



 Looking nonplussed at the fact that these men had watched his band (most of whom were about as subtle as a _Fireball_), Mrykskog said 'That,friend, is the concern of one of my travelling companions, and not to my liking. He gave the ruffian clemency in exchange for a Vow of Atonement on his Soul or some such. Now, if I may ask, what are you fellows doing here, and more to the immediate issue, what are those orcas doing down there, for the felling of trees by Orcs is something that I care for not at all...'


----------



## Xael (Jan 8, 2004)

The man thinks for a second, aims his bow to the ground, and ansvers: "Well, that's good enough ansver for me. I'm Derrick, me and my brother Nat over there are taking care of the woods and the surrounding area. And yes, the orcs. They're rather bothersome, as we have no intention to let them build that whatever watchtower it is. We tried to scare them away with a note on an arrow, but they decided to ignore it, and they're too numerous for us two to drive off. There are about a dozen of them, plus an Ogre. And the dwarf of course. Which happens to be rather puzzling for us. You see, I remember the dwarf passing here about two years ago with a horde of craftsmen, to build some mansion for this noble. What was his name... ...Malark I think. He built the mansion and left, but he was apparently called back just a week ago. We thought that Malark just wanted to expand his mansion, or finish his yard, which was left half-worked. But now..." Derrick points to the direction of the wall structure and the dwarf. "...we've got no idea what's going on. The dwarf and the orcs came here probably a day or two ago. And started building that."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2004)

Looking from one man to the other, Myrkskog nods at the plight and then says 'Well, friends, why don't we adjourn to my travelling companions, for while it is true that one among them is a former bandit, the others are all acomplished Wizards.I am sure that we can find a way to deal with these Orcs easily enough.'


----------



## Zhure (Jan 9, 2004)

*Lugash*

"If they're in trouble I wish they'd scream or something so I could rush to the rescue. I'm not going in without reason though...." Lugash says from the back of the wagon.


----------



## Xael (Jan 13, 2004)

Derrick nods to Myrkskog and signs him to go first. Myrkskog and the men find their way to the wagons and others.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2004)

*Lugash*

Lugash waits patiently


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2004)

Kavernus sees the men closing in on the "guild" and then spots Myrkskog. Well it's about time. I was just about to send the Dwarf in to find you. Who are the humans?


----------



## Jaik (Jan 15, 2004)

Weslin nocks an arrow, then peeks over the side of the wagon to see if Myrkskog could use a little help.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Kavernus sees the men closing in on the "guild" and then spots Myrkskog. Well it's about time. I was just about to send the Dwarf in to find you. Who are the humans?




Gesturing to the newcomers.'Perhaps they should tell you that,although I gather that they are a might bit upset at the Dwarf and the gang of Orcs hacking away at the forest over yonder. I for one am obliged to do something about that as well.'


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2004)

*Lugash*



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Kavernus sees the men closing in on the "guild" and then spots Myrkskog. Well it's about time. I was just about to send the Dwarf in to find you. Who are the humans?




"Harrumph. I hope ye don't mean me when you say 'the dwarf.' I'm not a scout, nor a woodsman. And I'm not terribly fond of walking; if I'd more money I'd be on an enchanted carpet right now." Lugash mutters on unintelligibly.


----------



## Xael (Jan 24, 2004)

Derrick nods to the group. "I'm Derrick, and me and my brother Nat here...", he says as he points to the other man clad in green-brown clothes, who is obviously keeping an eye on Gourry. "...are taking care of the woods and the surrounding area at the best of our abilities. We're not really a match for larger groups of Orcs, not to mention Ogres. I gathered that they're not friends of yours. And while I'm not really sure why you're here, anybody who take care of dozen bandits can't be too bad, right? Ah, to put it shortly: There are orcs ahead blocking your way to whereever you're going, and we both want them to leave. And judging by your last fireworks show, they shouldn't pose much of a threat to you." 



OOC: I still can't believe it takes this long for me to post these things...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

Kavernus see that they are watching his cohort and says, You have nothing to fear from Gourry. He is my friend and I have given him a new road to take. He puts his hand on Gourry's shoulder in support. 
As for the Orc issue. we will be happy to help. We are a band of Mystics searching for a place to set up a School of Magic and Psionics. If we aid you perhaps you can aid us as well. He says while chewing on a piece of beef jerky.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> "Harrumph. I hope ye don't mean me when you say 'the dwarf.' I'm not a scout, nor a woodsman. And I'm not terribly fond of walking; if I'd more money I'd be on an enchanted carpet right now." Lugash mutters on unintelligibly.



Kavernus whispers back True. but I trust *you* to get the job done correctly.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2004)

*Lugash*

"Aye, good point," Lugash concedes.


----------



## Jaik (Jan 29, 2004)

Weslin stands up in the wagon, revealing an arrow, nocked and drawn.  "I suppose that means I shouldn't shoot them, then?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

Kavernus shakes his head at Weslin, That would cause more harm than good. So No. No shooting.


----------



## Jaik (Jan 29, 2004)

"Oh well.  At least I get to shoot some orcs, sounds like.  Want me to start sneaking up on em for an ambush?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2004)

*Lugash*

Lugash sits idly in the wagon.

"I'm not making an assault on these orcs without some sort of incentive."


----------



## Xael (Feb 8, 2004)

Derrick nods to Kavernus. "I don't know if we're of any help with magic, but we know the woods if you decide to stay here." Then, after hearing Lugash's comment, he says: "You could always go and greet them. There's a dwarf leading them for reason unknown to me. If you don't get warm welcome, we can cover you." 

OOC: School over at thursday. Them I'm free. Goddamnit it's going to feel weird.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 8, 2004)

*Lugash*

"I look daft, that's what you're saying, isn't it?


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2004)

Derrick grins to Lugash. "I just thought that you might get the incentive you were waiting for."

OOC: School over. Free.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2004)

*Lugash*

"That's a fancy way of saying 'daft' isn't it? I'm not going in there first nor alone," the dwarf says.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2004)

Myrkskog sighs at the banter, saying 'As I did before,I'll go in first. What we need to decide, however, is what we are about as far as things go. ARe we killing these Orcs and that Dwarf? I mean, that is the ultimate question in the situation, isn't it...I am willing to dispatch these despoilers of the Woods, as they are destroying what I hold dear. I do not know , nor do I expect all of you to share my views, however. We do need to decide quickly, as the more time we wasts, the more time they have to notice our presence here.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2004)

From his perch upon the wagon Kavernus has been thinking. His tactitian's mind and his devil's blood sometimes actualy agree on something. this was one of those times. Actualy Lugash, You going down there to ask is not so bad an idea. if we can scout out the area better and set up our forces we can give you all the support you need. Of corse you would not be going in there alone. I suggest you take Gourry and myself. The rest of the group is a bit more stealthy and it would be easier for them to sneak around.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2004)

*Lugash the Fair*

"Alright, if I'm not going alone, I'll help scout." Lugash concentrates briefly and makes himself invisible.  "There, that ought to help some."

Once the other(s) are ready, he'll 'lead' the way toward the location of the forest noises heard earlier.


----------



## Xael (Feb 26, 2004)

> "That's a fancy way of saying 'daft' isn't it?"



Derrick shrugs. "Might be."When Myrkskog speaks, he speaks again. "It's not that you need to kill them all, besides I'd rather have a chat with the dwarf. He should know that we don't appreciate building any kind of military structures - and the wall certainly looks like one - without really good reason and our druid's permission."

When Lugash cast his spell, Derrick nods. "I thought you could do something like that. Wizards always seem to have some handy magic around other than fireballs. I'll go with you too. Or at least to same direction. I think."

Lugash, Gourry, Kavernus, and the rangers make their way towards the rather clear sounds of chopping. They quickly find the orcs, working on their rather crude but effective wall-structure. The dwarf is silently walking around watching over as the dozen orcs and one ogre take turns in resting and working. Everything is done military-like effectively, and there's no loud chattering or fighting. In fact, the whole build-site is curiously silent, not including random commands from the dwarf. There are some rough bedrolls and miscellaneous stuff packed near the ready wall structure on the back.

OOC: "Freedom" is overly respected.

Is Myrkskog going to "scout" too (which would mean that everybody are going)?

Sucky ASCII map-like thing.

CCCC . . p p . . . . . FFF
CCC. . . p p . . . . . .oFF
CCCTTo p p . .o. . .o.oFF
CCTTT. p po.o. . . . .oFFF
CCWWWp pWO . FFFFFF
CCtto. opDp . . .FFFFF
CCt . . .p p . . . FFFFFF
C . . . .p p . . . FFFFFF

C = Cliff/Rock formations. Climbable, not too high yet.
T = Tower structure. 2 orcs at top in the height of about 15 feet.
W = Wall struckture.
F = Forest.
p = path
t = small, short tree trunk sections
D = Dwarf
O = Ogre
o = Orc


----------



## Jaik (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd like to get in on the scouting, if there's going to be some.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

OoC:Yep, Myrkskog is the self-appointed Scout for the group, thus he's Scouting.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

And so, our 7-person scout group is hiding in the forest and wathcing orcs. 

OOC: Oh yeah, and the orcs are not wearing any kind of armor, but some are carrying miscellaneous weapons and the rest have them nearby. The dwarf has no armor either, but he's carrying a handaxe.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 2, 2004)

*Lugash*

As quietly as he can, Lugash invisibly whispers. "They don't look like a military group to me... unless they have armor and more respectable weapons stored away."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2004)

Kavernus and his "faithful" retainer will come up the path heading directly towards the dwarf. What kind of Dwarf is he? Mountain, Hill or Deep?Kavernus will display no weapons and will walk at a leasurely pace. Hail the camp! He calls out.


----------



## Xael (Mar 8, 2004)

Kavernus and his now rather more nervous than usual companion Gourry walk to greet the dwarf. Gourry seems like he wants to shake you to your senses, and clearly doesn't like the idea of going to greet the orcs and the dwarf. He stays with you though.

There's a whole lot of heads, including the dwarf's, turning to look at you when you hail the camp. Surprisingly, the orcs just stare you for few seconds and then return to whatever they were doing when the dwarf grunts an order. The ogre keeps looking at your direction while continuing his work. The dwarf on the other hand, turns to adress you.

"Greetings then. And now you can turn back and get lost, this road is private property from here on. And visitors aren't welcome.", he says, keeping his voice only moderately polite to make his point clear.

OOC: The dwarf is a Shield Dwarf (=Normal PHB dwarf in FR).


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2004)

*Lugash*

In a whisper, to conceal his invisible presence, "Ask him whose land it is," Lugash says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> "Greetings then. And now you can turn back and get lost, this road is private property from here on. And visitors aren't welcome."




"Who does this property belong to? Whomever it is I need to discuss this construction with them. Off with you now Dwarf. Fetch your master!"   Kavernus says in his most intimidating voice. He does not move from the spot where he is.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

Myrkskog stays within the treeline, circling around to the North, arrow knocked to string...

<Hide, Move Silently>


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2004)

The dwarf seems to be slightly surprised of the sudden "resistance" on Kavernus' behalf, but does not seem very intimidated. "Master Malark has ordered the construction of this wall. And he lives a half-day journey further down the road.", he says. The dwarf seems like he starts to say something, stops, but then finally speaks again: "I have orders not to let anyone enter his property. Please leave now, I have work to do."

The ogre grunts something to the dwarf, and this snaps something back at it in some language unfamiliar to most of the group. Lugash understands that the ogre is basically asking for a permission to eat Kavernus and Gourry. The dwarf tolds the ogre to get back to his work and shut up (in giant).

Meanwhile, Myrkskog silently sneaks past the wall to the north side of the camp. Nobody seems to notice him, as most of the orcs seems to be very, very concentrated on what they're doing. They're not even really paying attention to the discussion between Kavernus and the dwarf.

Derrick and Nat start casually aiming their bows towards the orcs after the ogre grunts something to the dwarf.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2004)

Kavernus' eyes narrow at the Dwarf. Well why didn't you say so sooner. Come Captain Gourry. We have business with this Master Malark. He and Gourry start walking further up the road.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2004)

*Lugash the Fair*

Lugash follows along as quietly as possible, to cover his presence.


----------



## Jaik (Mar 26, 2004)

Weslin stays behind his tree, but draws a bead on the ogre and gets ready to let fly as soon as one of the party starts an attack.


----------



## Xael (Mar 31, 2004)

The dwarf starts to stop Kavernus and shouts: "No, you can't...", but stops mid-sentence and instead grunts something in what's apparently Orcish (Kavernus thinks that the dwarf is under some kind of enchantment or charm spell). Gourry immediately curses heavily and draws his shortsword and a dagger. The orcs "snap awake" and stop their work, turning towards Kavernus and Gourry. The two orcs in the makeshift tower pick up bows, but are killed by arrows shot by Derrick and Nat. The Ogre steps to block the way from Kavernus and steps closer, now rather apparently with the intention of making Kavernus and Gourry his dinner. Weslin shoots at the ogre and hits, but the ogre doesn't really seem to notice the hit and concentrates on Gourry.

OOC: Initiative:

Kavernus 28
Gourry 20
Nat 15
Orcs (left side of road)
Myrkskog 14
Lugash 13
Weslin 8
Ogre 8
Derrick 6
Orcs (right side of road)
Dwarf 2

CCCC . . p p . . . . . FFF
CCC. . . p p . . . . . .oFF
CCCTTo p p . .o. . .o.oFF
CCTTT. p po.o. . . . .oFFFM
CCWWWpDpW. . FFFFFF
CCtto.o .p pO . .FFFFFW
CCt . . .LKG . . . FFFFFFN
C . . . .p p . . . FFFFFFD

C = Cliff/Rock formations. Climbable, not too high yet.
T = Tower structure. About 15ft high.
W = Wall structure.
F = Forest.
p = path
t = small, short tree trunk sections
D = Dwarf
O = Ogre
o = Orc
K = Kavernus, G = Gourry, M = Myrkskog, L = Lugash, W = Weslin, D = Derrick, N = Nat


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 31, 2004)

Stay close Gourry. They will not see us. Kavernus says and casts Invisibility sphere on himself and his man-at-arms.
Gourry draws his blade but stays his hand until it is apparent that they have been detected.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2004)

*Lugash*

Lugash, still invisible, begins summoning an astral construct.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 1, 2004)

Weslin will move slowly nearer to the ogre, trying to conceal himself as he goes.


----------



## Xael (Apr 6, 2004)

Kavernus casts _Invisibility Sphere_ and he and Gourry disappear from sight, to everybody's great surprise.

Nat shoots two arrows from the forest, but they hit the trees instead of the ogre. 

The two orcs left of Kavernus & Co. stare where they just were and rather hopelessly try to catch thin air. Another orc from back moves next to the dwarf.

Lugash starts his summoning.

Weslin sneaks apparently succesfully towards the road and the ogre.

The ogre steps forward and swings its hand towards the place where Gourry was, and seems to catch something (Kavernus sees that it grabs Gourry), but looses it's grip and grunts in pain when Gourry stabs it in the arm with his short sword and blinks back to sight. "They will not see us, he says...", he grumbels, steps towards the Ogre and stabs this in the stomach. 

Derrick shoots two arrows and finishes the ogre (who almost falls on Gourry), and after that some of the orcs in the right side of the road charge the forest towards Derrick and Nat, running behind Weslin, who is hiding in the underbrush. Two of them sprint towards Gourry, and the other one tackles Goyrry to the ground.

The dwarf moves his axe to his hands and moves so that he can use the wall as a cover against arrows, and waits to see what happens.



OOC:

CCCC . . p p . . . . . FFF
CCC. . . p p . . . . . .FFM
CCCTT. p p . . . . .. .FFF
CCTTT. p p . . . ..o.oFoF
CCWWWpoDW. . FFFoFoF
CCtt. .o.p .o . .WFFFFFF
CCt . .oLKG . . . FFFFFN
C . . . .p p . . . FFFFFFD

C = Cliff/Rock formations. Climbable, not too high yet.
T = Tower structure. About 15ft high.
W = Wall structure.
F = Forest.
p = path
t = small, short tree trunk sections
D = Dwarf
O = Ogre
o = Orc
K = Kavernus, G = Gourry (there's an orc in the same point grappling with him), M = Myrkskog, L = Lugash, W = Weslin, D = Derrick, N = Nat


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2004)

Myrkskog moves over to where he can get a clear blast and lets off a _Color Spray_ from a Scroll <DC 13> on the group of orcs just South of his position.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

Kavernus will start summoning a celestial Black bear. He will stay invisible until it appears.
Geory will have to fend for himself until the help arrives.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 8, 2004)

Weslin will take a shot at one of the orcs closing in on Gourry, then roll to one side trying to re-establish hidden status for next round.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 11, 2004)

*Lugash*

(Still staying invisible, continue the astral construct manifestation.)


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2004)

Kavernus starts summoning the bear. 

Gourry hits the Orc he's grappling with to the face, knocking this unconscius, and gets up. While he's getting up, he's attacked by the other orc, but he manages not to get tackled again.

Nat shoots two arrows at one of the orcs on their way to attack him, and kills it.

The orcs near Kavernus try to catch the invisible members, but all they can catch is air. Gourry stabs and kills one orc trying to catch him.

Myrkskog steps closer and casts Color Spay at the orcs, but surprisingly only manages to affect one of them, who falls on the ground unconscius. 

Lugash summons his Astral Construct (where?, and you can act this round).

Weslin shoots at the orc next to Gourry and kills it.

Derrick shoots at and kills two orcs.

The last orc standing on the right side of the road turns and charges at Myrkskog. The orc leaps towards him and pins him on the ground (7 subdual damage, Myrkskog is grappled).

The dwarf steps towards Gourry and slashes at this with his axe, but only manages to scratch him.

OOC: Sorry for not updating again. Rolling real good for the archers...

Kavernus
Gourry
Nat
Orcs (left side of road)
Myrkskog
Lugash
Weslin
Derrick
Orcs (right side of road)
Dwarf

CCCC . . p p . . . . . FFF
CCC. . . p p . . . . . .FF
CCCTT. p p . . . . .. .FFM
CCTTT. p p . . . ..o.FFoF
CCWWWp pW. . FFFFFFF
CCtt. .o.p D. . .WFFFFFF
CCt . .oLKG . . . FFFFFN
C . . . .p p . . . FFFFFFD

C = Cliff/Rock formations. Climbable, not too high yet.
T = Tower structure. About 15ft high.
W = Wall structure.
F = Forest.
p = path
t = small, short tree trunk sections
D = Dwarf
o = Orc (the one closest to Myrkskog is unconscius, blinded and stunned)
K = Kavernus, G = Gourry, M = Myrkskog, L = Lugash, W = Weslin, D = Derrick, N = Nat


----------



## Zhure (Apr 16, 2004)

*Lugash*

Lugash begins manifesting a 2nd construct while taking a quick step back along the path. The first one, standing next to him, attacks the nearest orc.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2004)

>cough<


----------



## Jaik (Apr 28, 2004)

Weslin takes a sneak attack at the Dwarf.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2004)

Kavernus walks to the edge of the panel and peers out across the 4th wall... Hello? Is this game still on? I have a celestial Bear who wants to slap around a few orcs.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2004)

Myrkskog slinks off into the woods, fading away into the grey...

OoC:I'm throwing in the towel on this one, sorry folks.


----------

